# Fallout 3



## tommers (Oct 1, 2008)

Anybody else getting excited about this?

It looks brilliant.

Official Site.

Out here on October 30, or 31st... something like that...  I was just thinking how bored I am with gaming at the moment, hopefully this will give me something to waste the next few months on.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 2, 2008)

Not sure how pausing the game to choose a head shot makes for a dynamic experience?

Is this some sort of turn based rpg game or is it a FPS?  It wasn't so clear to me from a video demo.  

This is the return of Interplay.


----------



## tommers (Oct 2, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Not sure how pausing the game to choose a head shot makes for a dynamic experience?
> 
> Is this some sort of turn based rpg game or is it a FPS?  It wasn't so clear to me from a video demo.
> 
> This is the return of Interplay.



It looks like a post-apocylapse oblivion.  Not sure how the VATS system will work but I'm willing to trust em.  I guess it's going to be a cross between an RPG and an FPS (a bit like Oblivion and Morrowind were.)  It's done by the same people.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 2, 2008)

I was taking a look and came across this which made me want to play it....

http://uk.gamespot.com/xbox360/rpg/...allout-3-gameplay-demo-part-5-tenpenny-tower-

Love that bit where he realised he's got a live grenade in his pocket.

Very


----------



## tommers (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah, that looks good!

although it is VERY oblivion.  Even the "sneak" animation is the same.  And the "stealth boy" is the same as "chameleon".... 

I'm not sure whether that makes me happy or sad....


----------



## Sunray (Oct 3, 2008)

I've not played Oblivion, so I'll skip it and go straight for this.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 3, 2008)

Very much looking forward to it.

The end of the month is going to be a busy time for gaming after the summer drought.

Fallout 3, Little Big Planet, Fable 2, Far Cry 2 etc...


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2008)

any special deals anywhere?  the best I can find so far is tesco, for £38.49...


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/5483399/Fallout-3/Product.html

25 quid. delivered.

dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2008)

kained&able said:


> http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/5483399/Fallout-3/Product.html
> 
> 25 quid. delivered.
> 
> dave



yeah.  I've got an Xbox tho...   another 15 quid!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2008)

ebay?


dave


----------



## sorearm (Oct 4, 2008)

I've not played fallout 1 or 2, but this has caught my eye. I loved oblivion and the mods that came out for were brilliant.

I'm in need of a bit of component upgrade though (CPU, mobo, RAM, heck new case as well ) but my vid card (nvidia 8800GT) should be fine - overclock everything and happy days here we come


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2008)

sorearm said:


> I've not played fallout 1 or 2, but this has caught my eye. I loved oblivion and the mods that came out for were brilliant.
> 
> I'm in need of a bit of component upgrade though (CPU, mobo, RAM, heck new case as well ) but my vid card (nvidia 8800GT) should be fine - overclock everything and happy days here we come



an xbox 360 is apparently under £100. 

I am currently debating whether to buy the collector's edition.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 4, 2008)

Fuck's sake, games like this are meant for the PC


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> Fuck's sake, games like this are meant for the PC



he might not be able to afford to upgrade everything. 

I have a crap laptop.  It has no chance of running this.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 5, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> Fuck's sake, games like this are meant for the PC



Why?


----------



## isitme (Oct 5, 2008)

funnily enough i am not into computer games at all but i really want to play this and i don't know why


----------



## The Groke (Oct 9, 2008)

Pre-release copy now leaked to all the usual places. XBox only of course.

*sigh* I do intend to buy this one, but I am afraid I just can't resist.

Expect a mini-review later tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh man, this sounded good until it transpired that it's just futurey Oblivion. I didn't like Oblivion.

There hasn't been a good new PC game in ages. Mass Effect is incredible, but I just don't have the time to commit to it.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 9, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Oh man, this sounded good until it transpired that it's just futurey Oblivion. I didn't like Oblivion.



Sort of.

A tweaked Oblivion engine and made by the same people, but with a much more tightened quest and dialogue system and some massive changes to the combat - VATS!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Ah, ok, well perhaps I'll take a look (evaluate, ahem) when it's out on PC.


----------



## tommers (Oct 9, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Pre-release copy now leaked to all the usual places. XBox only of course.
> 
> *sigh* I do intend to buy this one, but I am afraid I just can't resist.
> 
> Expect a mini-review later tonight/tomorrow.



I am jealous.

It is on pre-order but not out for another 3 weeks...

and you're probably playing it right now.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 9, 2008)

tommers said:


> and you're probably playing it right now.




Still coming down, but then I am still at work.

Should be good to go tonight. I guess that is my weekend sorted!


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 9, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Still coming down, but then I am still at work.
> 
> Should be good to go tonight. I guess that is my weekend sorted!



Be careful with it. Previous releases from the scene group that's put it out haven't been retail copies, rather booth or review copies which won't work on Live. 

I'm not touching it myself, nor the Saints Row 2 put out by the same group. Otherwise when the next banhammer hits I'd expect to be off Live permanently; it wouldn't even surprise me if these copies were purposely leaked.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 9, 2008)

DP edit


----------



## The Groke (Oct 9, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Be careful with it. Previous releases from the scene group that's put it out haven't been retail copies, rather booth or review copies which won't work on Live.
> 
> I'm not touching it myself, nor the Saints Row 2 put out by the same group. Otherwise when the next banhammer hits I'd expect to be off Live permanently; it wouldn't even surprise me if these copies were purposely leaked.



Played the Saints Row one.

Wasn't impressed with the game TBH - become a coaster now.

As far as live/ban is concerned, I play all my dodgy games under a different, local, non-XBL account.

I don't believe there is any connectivity between the save games/logs etc generated in this one and my proper, regular XBL account, so in theory it shouldn't show up anywhere I don't want it to.

I very, _very _much doubt they would leak a AAA title 20 days before release as a honey trap!

They will be review copies...


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 9, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Played the Saints Row one.
> 
> Wasn't impressed with the game TBH - become a coaster now.
> 
> ...



I've no idea whether you only playing copies offline using a different account will make a difference. I do know that, come any ban, it's the machine that gets banned rather than the gamertag.

I'm not risking it myself. I've played games pre-release on Live but they've been retail copies - all the talk is that this Fallout 3 and Saints Row 2 are either review or booth copies, which will be easily flagable by MS.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 9, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> I do know that, come any ban, it's the machine that gets banned rather than the gamertag.



I can live with that.....mine is due for replacement anyway - will be 3 years old in December and the DVDR is starting to make some really agonising noises!

Will likely up to an Elite soon.



I guess we will see won't we!


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 9, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> I can live with that.....mine is due for replacement anyway - will be 3 years old in December and the DVDR is starting to make some really agonising noises!
> 
> Will likely up to an Elite soon.
> 
> ...




I've recently got myself an Elite n'all. Fancied a HDMI model while the extra 100gb drive space (my other is a 20gb premium) will come in handy with the update allowing HD installs - managed to find me one with a flashable drive.

My original premium still works on Live, despite me having used earlier games on it that aren't 'stealthed' ie. they're missing the pfi and dmi sectors. Maybe I just got lucky, but I'm not taking any risks with my new Elite.


----------



## tommers (Oct 10, 2008)

*drums fingers impatiently*


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 10, 2008)

I wish I'd not read this thread.  I would have otherwise not been filled full of gamerlust for this.


----------



## tommers (Oct 10, 2008)

ohmyliver said:


> I wish I'd not read this thread.  I would have otherwise not been filled full of gamerlust for this.



I pre-ordered it last week, and bought the first two games off ebay yesterday.

Somebody help me.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 10, 2008)

tommers said:


> I pre-ordered it last week, and bought the first two games off ebay yesterday.
> 
> Somebody help me.



I'm just glad I've got nine days of holiday to take before the new year


----------



## bmd (Oct 10, 2008)

tommers said:


> I pre-ordered it last week, and bought the first two games off ebay yesterday.
> 
> Somebody help me.



You can play Fallout 1 for free via Gametap. Tactics and Fallout 2 are on there as well but you have to have Gold membership, whatever that is.


----------



## tommers (Oct 10, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> You can play Fallout 1 for free via Gametap. Tactics and Fallout 2 are on there as well but you have to have Gold membership, whatever that is.



that's annoying.  what is it?  I can't see it at work.  Everything I read yesterday said there was no legal download of the originals.

Oh well, it was only 7 quid including postage....


----------



## The Groke (Oct 11, 2008)

So far....

Its Oblivion with guns and fewer trees.




Seriously - I am really enjoying it so far. VACS is good, the Oblivion engine has been much tweaked and runs far more smoothly and is technically much stronger than it was in Oblivion.

Voice acting is strong, art is excellent, story is good and the world is beautifully realised. 

I seems a little churlish to gripe that, on occasions the world seems a little empty and bleak....for obvious reasons. But there you go.


----------



## tommers (Oct 11, 2008)

Oblivion with guns sounds good.

And I hated those trees.

Chris won't be happy though.


----------



## subversplat (Oct 11, 2008)

This game better be equally sick and funny in equal measures.

Surely nobody can forget Reno in FA2 where you can bed a mafia boss's wife, his daughter, backstab the boss and get him killeld then star in a porn flick and earn the ire of prostitutes throughout the land


----------



## subversplat (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh yeah, don't forget the "Child Killer" tag you could get for offing the city's offspring. That was always good for a laugh.

Sadly I think FA3 is going to be somewhat toned down 

Not enough games feature the option to murder children, imo.


----------



## tommers (Oct 11, 2008)

subversplat said:


> Oh yeah, don't forget the "Child Killer" tag you could get for offing the city's offspring. That was always good for a laugh.
> 
> Sadly I think FA3 is going to be somewhat toned down
> 
> Not enough games feature the option to murder children, imo.



yeah, not sure the child murdering will be in there but the first major choice they describe in the walk throughs is whether or not you nuke an entire town.

so I think you can be quite sick if you like...


----------



## The Groke (Oct 12, 2008)

Well - 22 hours in and I am still enjoying it.


----------



## tommers (Oct 12, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Well - 22 hours in and I am still enjoying it.





fuck you man!  fuck you!


----------



## The Groke (Oct 13, 2008)

Ooh!

The main story-line is actually really good!

Some great reveals and I can see a few major moral choices looming on the horizon. This time I am playing through as a paragon of virtue - next time I am going to be one baad motherfucker.

Weirdly though, I have still yet to locate "dogmeat" your canine pal who will accompany you through the game. Must have missed something really fundamental very early on in the game. There is lots I want to go back to and do again being a baddie.

About 3 levels from max now, but I reckon I still have a good few hours of main story left and there are a load of side-quests I still need to do as well loads of the map I haven't yet explored.

Have chosen a lot of perks directly related to VACS, accuracy and criticals, so I am tough as hell now - bloody headshots and one-hit-kills galore and from huge distances.

When you queue 3 or 4 up and nail everyone in bloody, glorious slow-mo it is immensely satisfying.


Sorry Tommers.


Gripes?

Well like I said, the world is so well realised as a post-apocalyptic waste zone, that it can get a little samey and depressing sometimes - but what would you expect from a post apocalyptic wastezone eh?

Still runs well, looks great, loads to see and do, lots of character customisation and replay etc.


----------



## tommers (Oct 13, 2008)

how long have you been playing it for swarfy?  Is it a 100 hour epic?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 13, 2008)

Good to see they're maintaining high plot standards. Does it have the wit of the old ones, as well?


----------



## The Groke (Oct 13, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Good to see they're maintaining high plot standards. Does it have the wit of the old ones, as well?




I must confess I haven't played the first 2!

I have half-smirked a few times and the design and incidental details are great - posters, signs, knick-knacks etc.

Wouldn't say it was particularly "witty" though.


Sorry!


----------



## The Groke (Oct 13, 2008)

tommers said:


> how long have you been playing it for swarfy?  Is it a 100 hour epic?




About 30 hours of straight game time now.

I think (not certain) I am on the final stretch with the main story line but I am certain there are a lot of side-quests still to go as well as a lot more exploring.

There are so many places I still can't get into as my lockpicking skills are not high enough and a number of "dungeons" hinting very strongly at events or quests or new story lines that I have not been able to fathom.


----------



## tommers (Oct 13, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> About 30 hours of straight game time now.
> 
> I think (not certain) I am on the final stretch with the main story line but I am certain there are a lot of side-quests still to go as well as a lot more exploring.
> 
> There are so many places I still can't get into as my lockpicking skills are not high enough and a number of "dungeons" hinting very strongly at events or quests or new story lines that I have not been able to fathom.



oh... that doesn't seem very long for this type of thing.  I think my Oblivion game is up to about 100, but I did start again after 75 hours...

it's annoying cos I've got loads of questions I want to ask but I don't want to spoil it. 

I'm playing fallout 1 at the moment.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 13, 2008)

tommers said:


> oh... that doesn't seem very long for this type of thing.  I think my Oblivion game is up to about 100, but I did start again after 75 hours...
> 
> it's annoying cos I've got loads of questions I want to ask but I don't want to spoil it.
> 
> I'm playing fallout 1 at the moment.



I got to 90 hours on a single character play-through of Oblivion, including all the add-ons.

Muttering on the web is that Fallout can take that long if you do everything.

Thing is, I reckon you would have to consider some stuff that you won't see if you play through as "good" and vice-versa - if you can get 2 noticeably different play-throughs out of it...


----------



## The Groke (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh noes!

I finished it!

The end kinda snuck up on me and - annoyingly - unlike Oblivion, once you complete the main story line, the game is finito. There is no opportunity to carry on playing and tie up loose ends.

Let this be a warning to you all!

I have gone back to a slightly earlier save and am now working on finding and finishing as many side quests as possible and trying to hit the final level cap (now on 18)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 15, 2008)

Swarfy, don't you get uncomfortable sitting still for that long, or get distracted during the boring bits? I love my games, but I just can't play them as much as you seem to be able to.

I guess you are in Dubai, there's not a great deal else to do.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 15, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Swarfy, don't you get uncomfortable sitting still for that long, or get distracted during the boring bits? I love my games, but I just can't play them as much as you seem to be able to.
> 
> I guess you are in Dubai, there's not a great deal else to do.




Heh - it waxes and wanes.

I was thinking to myself only the other day that it had been a long time since a game reduced me to a zombie-like trance for days on end and then along came Fallout 3...!

Depends on the game and what else I am doing really - I do have a habit of picking up games, playing them for a bit and then ditching them but occasionally something will get it's hooks into me for a while.

We don't tend to socialise much on week nights and now we go to the gym before work, it gives me more time to sit on my arse and indulge in the evenings too.

Also - I have a Fat Boy. Hard to be uncomfy in a Fat Boy.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 15, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Heh - it waxes and wanes.
> 
> I was thinking to myself only the other day that it had been a long time since a game reduced me to a zombie-like trance for days on end and then along came Fallout 3...!
> 
> ...



Doesn't your Mrs get fucked off with you being in another room? Mine takes exception to it  but also


----------



## The Groke (Oct 15, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Doesn't your Mrs get fucked off with you being in another room? Mine takes exception to it  but also




Mostly she is very tolerant of it!

She is happy to watch some TV series on her laptop in the spare room or something whilst I game or, quite often she will sit and watch me play for a bit whilst prodding at the internet from the couch.

I in turn, tolerate crap TV when she wants to watch it. Well sometimes I tolerate it - mostly I leave the room or listen to music with the earphones.

Obviously there are limits...fortunately over the last week and a half, she had an assignment to do so she has been locked away herself for ages anyway.

I guess after 6 years of marriage she doesn't mind having me out of her hair doing something else for a bit.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 15, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Mostly she is very tolerant of it!
> 
> She is happy to watch some TV series on her laptop in the spare room or something whilst I game or, quite often she will sit and watch me play for a bit whilst prodding at the internet from the couch.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm only 18 months married. I'm sure the novelty of me being there will wear off in time


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Mostly she is very tolerant of it!
> 
> She is happy to watch some TV series on her laptop in the spare room or something whilst I game or, quite often she will sit and watch me play for a bit whilst prodding at the internet from the couch.
> 
> I in turn, tolerate crap TV when she wants to watch it.



ah.  Tolerance.  The secret to a happy relationship.  Games vs reality telly.

Exactly what we do in our house too. 

I did find myself quite upset when somebody got low marks on Strictly the other day though.  I think I'm getting sucked in. 

what's a fatboy?


----------



## The Groke (Oct 15, 2008)

fatboy!

Also; me.


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 16, 2008)

_Fable 2_ hit the internet this past 24 hours or so. Again I've not touched it as it's said to be a 'bad rip'. Downloaded _Far Cry 2_ and _Pro Evo_ this past few days but I don't have any blank dual layers.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 17, 2008)

ive managed to stack up on about 5 'new' games in the last few days , only got 2 dvds left and no 360 til next week


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 17, 2008)

How are you able to get pirate games onto a 360?


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> How are you able to get pirate games onto a 360?



Google.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 17, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> _Fable 2_ hit the internet this past 24 hours or so. Again I've not touched it as it's said to be a 'bad rip'. Downloaded _Far Cry 2_ and _Pro Evo_ this past few days but I don't have any blank dual layers.



Fable 2 working fine for me.


Really pushing it with so many dodgy games in 1 week on my console...

Oh well!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 17, 2008)

tommers said:


> Google.


what am i looking at?


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2008)

hurry up, hurry up.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 23, 2008)

Heh - half-way through it again as an evil character.

Also:

5 hours into Fable 2

2 hours into Far Cry 2

Trying to avoid picking up Dead Space until I have completed at least one of the other two.

When does the new Prince of Persia come out again?


GoW 2 is leaked as well, but fortunately I didn't really rate the first one all that much, so I am in no hurry to play this one...


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Heh - half-way through it again as an evil character.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



I spend my days watching the same trailers, over and over again, and playing fallout 1 and 2. 

Well, and going to work.

Roll on next friday.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 25, 2008)

So is the game horrendously short, or does it have the scale of Oblivion (minus all the shit in that weird evil realm).


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> So is the game horrendously short, or does it have the scale of Oblivion (minus all the shit in that weird evil realm).



I think it's one of those where you can spend as much time as you like on it.  If you do the main storyline all the way through then reports are you can do it in 20 hours.

God knows why you would want to do that though, I've racked up 100+ hours on oblivion and I've only just completed the first main story mission.  Part of the attraction for these games is that you can wander around doing loads of different stuff without ever going near the plot.  The main developer said there was "100 hours of gameplay" so I think it's on a par with Oblivion.. people on forums are saying the world is huge. 

I'm sure swarfy will be able to fill us in though....


----------



## The Groke (Oct 25, 2008)

tommers said:


> I'm sure swarfy will be able to fill us in though....



I spent 35-ish hours doing a mix of side-quests and main quest before - rather abruptly - hitting the end of the game.

When you complete the main story line, the game is over - you can't carry on and tie up lose ends as you can in Oblivion. This is slightly annoying, but understandable as they clearly wanted to give you a strong ending to the tale and include the various aspects of your quest to get their as your final "tale".

I went back a few saves and started trying to reveal everything on the map as I still had large swathes of unexplored territory which of course has revealed further quests which I missed first time round.

I think I am now about 45 hours in and 1 level from the level 20 cap.

There are still lots of unexplored areas and I am still finding more quests.

Still all good!


----------



## sorearm (Oct 28, 2008)

d/l Fallout 3 now as we speak, oooo can't wait!

... unfortunately my PC won't run far cry 2 - looks like an upgrade is required!


----------



## revol68 (Oct 28, 2008)

sorearm said:


> d/l Fallout 3 now as we speak, oooo can't wait!
> 
> ... unfortunately my PC won't run far cry 2 - looks like an upgrade is required!



I'm downloading it too. Wasn't going to bother but the performance of Dead Space on my rapidly aging rig has given me new hope.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Played a bit of this last night , very pretty in a bleak kinda way , was a bit weirded out but the V.A.T.S. (sp?) thing but think that was cos i was a bit drunk


----------



## Iam (Oct 29, 2008)

Eurogamer have given Fallout 3 10/10.

So, pretty good then?


----------



## The Groke (Oct 29, 2008)

Iam said:


> Eurogamer have given Fallout 3 10/10.
> 
> So, pretty good then?



I enjoyed it.

In fact, I am still enjoying it.


----------



## Iam (Oct 29, 2008)

Cool.

Only, I need to upgrade the HDD in the PS3 before I buy anything else, it's chocka.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 29, 2008)

Iam said:


> Cool.
> 
> Only, I need to upgrade the HDD in the PS3 before I buy anything else, it's chocka.




Mine is starting to groan a bit - curse all of these installs!



I presume it is fairly easy to do and then transfer everything back as it was?

It is one of my few entertainment devices I haven't been elbow deep in yet - probably time I took it apart...


----------



## Epona (Oct 29, 2008)

What is the spec requirement?  Just got a new PC after our old one blew up and fried  but although the replacement is better than the old one it's a fairly cheap 'emergency replacement' job rather than the top spec gaming machine I would have liked to get had I any bloody money 

Although I can now play NWN2 which has turned out to be a huge disappointment and am hoping it will run Oblivion (loved loved loved Morrowind, best CRPG ever) and really liked Fallout 2.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.edge-online.com/news/fallout-3-pc-specs-revealed


----------



## Iam (Oct 29, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Mine is starting to groan a bit - curse all of these installs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I believe, I've had a look at the instructions and I'm fairly comfy that me and my laptop toolkit can manage it.


----------



## Iam (Oct 29, 2008)

And only £40 odd for a 250GB 2.5" SATA drive, too.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 29, 2008)

Iam said:


> And only £40 odd for a 250GB 2.5" SATA drive, too.




Yeah - getting stupidly cheap now eh!

I bought a 320 for my Macbook pro the other day and that cost me about 70 quid.


----------



## Iam (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, I need to do that, too. It's amazing how I've got off machine storage, and yet 120GB is still not enough...


----------



## Epona (Oct 29, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> http://www.edge-online.com/news/fallout-3-pc-specs-revealed


Cheers, looks like I might get away with it....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 29, 2008)

or get urself a cheap 2nd hand 360 and mod it


----------



## The Groke (Oct 29, 2008)

Iam said:


> Yeah, I need to do that, too. It's amazing how I've got off machine storage, and yet 120GB is still not enough...




Well bloody Logic alone is 50Gb.

Add to that an 80Gb itunes library and all the other shit...


----------



## Iam (Oct 29, 2008)

Right...

30GB VM, 50GB iTunes library, load of software, no disk space.


----------



## agricola (Oct 31, 2008)

Bought today thanks to a lucky day off at work, played rather too many hours since, brilliant thus far.


----------



## debaser (Nov 3, 2008)

A little dissapointed with the ending. I seemed to have rushed through it though, not that I intended too. Ill give it another go this week, while good I think like oblivion and simularly stalker this game will be the shit once some modders give it going over.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 3, 2008)

there are many many endings apparently


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2008)

Downloaded it at the weekend. Like the way they've done the beginning / character selection.

Runs nicely on my 3870...


----------



## revol68 (Nov 3, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Downloaded it at the weekend. Like the way they've done the beginning / character selection.
> 
> Runs nicely on my 3870...



yeah the intro is excellently done, still don't you pine for your missus after twenty minutes in the post nuclear wastelands.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2008)

revol68 said:


> yeah the intro is excellently done, still don't you pine for your missus after twenty minutes in the post nuclear wastelands.





Actually, she doesn't really like me spending too much time in a different room. How co-dependant does that sound?


----------



## purplex (Nov 4, 2008)

revol68 said:


> yeah the intro is excellently done, still don't you pine for your missus after twenty minutes in the post nuclear wastelands.



Yup ive tried getting back in to get her is that possible, id love her to taste some of my dog meat. I bet her and butch are bang at it


----------



## The Groke (Nov 4, 2008)

purplex said:


> Yup ive tried getting back in to get her is that possible, id love her to taste some of my dog meat. I bet her and butch are bang at it



I believe there is a quest which takes you back there, but I think only if you don't kill the Overseer....

I may also be wrong on both counts as I haven't come across it myself. Also, I killed the Overseer


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2008)

I finally managed to play this last night.  It was good, loved it when you come out of the vault into the sunshine.

I can see many happy hours together in the future. 

I don't particularly like the repair system though, I like being able to hang onto something and I like my gear to not be falling apart.  Although I suppose it's realistic...

What kinds of character are you all playing?  I went by the GOATS findings, which made me a programmer...  programming, doctor and speech.  Doesn't seem to have affected my combat too much, which is a bit odd.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 4, 2008)

I also played it last night, very impressive. Don't think the non-linear style is entirely to my taste though... that said, I only played for 30 mins so I should probably shut up. I killed the Overseer, then I got killed by some fire ants helping out a little boy, then I got killed by some raiders.

The BB gun is shit.


----------



## purplex (Nov 4, 2008)

Isnt it strange to get out of the vault and realise you were in modern day liverpool the whole time


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 4, 2008)

purplex said:


> Isnt it strange to get out of the vault and realise you were in modern day liverpool the whole time


----------



## treelover (Nov 4, 2008)

Tired old joke, been to the Pool recently?



http://www.liverpool08.com/


----------



## The Groke (Nov 4, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> The BB gun is shit.




Yes it is, but you should have at least a pistol and a rifle with ammo by now...


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 5, 2008)

tommers said:


> any special deals anywhere?  the best I can find so far is tesco, for £38.49...



I got it in Tesco for £22 

e2a:  Ah that's the PC version.  Why are PC versions so much cheaper?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> I got it in Tesco for £22
> 
> e2a:  Ah that's the PC version.  Why are PC versions so much cheaper?



Piracy is easier.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Yes it is, but you should have at least a pistol and a rifle with ammo by now...



I may have missed the entrance to Megaton the first time round 

I'm a bit 'meh' about it, but as above, I think this is 'cos wondering around talking all the time bores me a bit. I've gotta go deliver a letter, and I image this will just involve a scamper across the wasteland, killing a couple of things, chatting to more people.

Too much bloody chatting to people!

I didn't like Oblivion either.

But I love JPRGs and I LOVE The Witcher.

Odd brain is odd.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 5, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> But I love JPRGs and I LOVE The Witcher.
> 
> .



heh - oddly enough I am the other way around - most JPRGs leave me pretty cold and I had such high expectations for the recently revamped version of the Witcher...which were completely dashed when I finally played the thing!


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 5, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I may have missed the entrance to Megaton the first time round
> 
> I'm a bit 'meh' about it, but as above, I think this is 'cos wondering around talking all the time bores me a bit. I've gotta go deliver a letter, and I image this will just involve a scamper across the wasteland, killing a couple of things, chatting to more people.
> 
> Too much bloody chatting to people!



^
This.

I am new to gaming on the PC and I have to say I find this really, really dull.  I have only been playing it for an hour but I can't see myself coming back to it.

All the talking is boring and I keep clicking to skip through the dialouge but I am guessing this is the point of the game?

And what is with the VATS system?  All I get is the action from the wrong viewpoint.

Looks nice though.


----------



## debaser (Nov 5, 2008)

Console gamers


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 5, 2008)

debaser said:


> Console gamers



I haven't really been into games since the Dreamcast.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2008)

debaser said:


> Console gamers



I've always been a PC gamer, actually. 

Besides, Fallout 3 is essentially a console game.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> heh - oddly enough I am the other way around - most JPRGs leave me pretty cold and I had such high expectations for the recently revamped version of the Witcher...which were completely dashed when I finally played the thing!



Heretic! The Witcher is one of the best games I've ever played (and I played the original, not the revamped one). It had a proper storyline for a start.

I guess Oblivion and Fallout 3 just feel like MMORPGs to me, and I've never understood their appeal.

As an aside, Far Cry 2 feels a bit dated and Dead Space has an annoying viewing angle and feels a bit limited (both opinions from only have played 30 mins of each).


----------



## Iam (Nov 5, 2008)

debaser said:


> Console gamers



Isn't time you raided your piggy bank to upgrade your PC again?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2008)

Actually, on that PC vs console note, is there really that much difference these days? Major titles tend to be released on all formats, and now that there's a standard for a PC joypad (the 360 pad) that's inline with the consoles, the games play exactly the same (except prettier on the PC, on the whole).

Can you still claim to be a different sort of gamer if you use the PC with a joypad?

I'm all for it, btw. Saves me buying a console.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 5, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Heretic! The Witcher is one of the best games I've ever played (and I played the original, not the revamped one). It had a proper storyline for a start.



I really should give it another go.

I got through the opening cut scene nonsense and the attack on the castle, had an interminably long and dull "mini boss" fight with some wizard, sniggered at the rubbish pacing and dreadful dialogue, then lost the will to live and stopped playing.



I know it is supposed to get better the further in you get, but I just can't bring myself to play that long!




ChrisFilter said:


> I guess Oblivion and Fallout 3 just feel like MMORPGs to me, and I've never understood their appeal.



There is a lot of story and depth there to be enjoyed if you dig, but I can completely understand why some people would find the open ending pacing dull and the gameplay "grindy" in places.





ChrisFilter said:


> As an aside, Far Cry 2 feels a bit dated and Dead Space has an annoying viewing angle and feels a bit limited (both opinions from only have played 30 mins of each).



Haven't really given FC2 much of a go.

Have been really quite enjoying Dead Space on the PS3 up until a completely unnecessary and irritating "on-rails" shooty bit which I now can't be bothered to progress beyond.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> I really should give it another go.
> 
> I got through the opening cut scene nonsense and the attack on the castle, had an interminably long and dull "mini boss" fight with some wizard, sniggered at the rubbish pacing and dreadful dialogue, then lost the will to live and stopped playing.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the beginning is pretty lame. Shit insect, busty maiden, Duncan from He-Man. I can see why you'd stop. Give it another 30 mins though, and it'll grab you. Beautiful game. Maybe a bit light on the RPG / no-linear side for you though.



Swarfega said:


> There is a lot of story and depth there to be enjoyed if you dig, but I can completely understand why some people would find the open ending pacing dull and the gameplay "grindy" in places.



I think it's the digging I fail at. I kinda dip in and out, and rarely have any more than an hour to commit to a game. I need short, sharp blasts of game play.



Swarfega said:


> Haven't really given FC2 much of a go.
> 
> Have been really quite enjoying Dead Space on the PS3 up until a completely unnecessary and irritating "on-rails" shooty bit which I now can't be bothered to progress beyond.



It's beautifully done, for sure. Amazing graphics with little demand on system resources (advantage of tunnels, I guess). I just found the over shoulder view a little clunky. Certainly going to play it a bit more. As I've already said, some of the most satisfying melée attacks I've ever come across 

Did you enjoy Mass Effect? I need to play that some more. Should be a nicer experience with the gamepad as well.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 5, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Y
> 
> Did you enjoy Mass Effect? I need to play that some more. Should be a nicer experience with the gamepad as well.



I did!

Took me quite a while to click with the combat, but when I finally did, I enjoyed it immensely.

I will let you know if I get any further with The Witcher...!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2008)

Also, on the console/PC homogeniety tip, are there any games where you can play online against 360 players, and vice versa? I know there was talk, but did it ever happen?


----------



## The Groke (Nov 5, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Also, on the console/PC homogeniety tip, are there any games where you can play online against 360 players, and vice versa? I know there was talk, but did it ever happen?



Erm...I believe it _did_ happen.

Can't recall with which games though!

Unreal 4 perhaps?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Erm...I believe it _did_ happen.
> 
> Can't recall with which games though!
> 
> Unreal 4 perhaps?



I hope it happens with more titles, so I can play vs a 360 owning mate in Australia. Makes sense. I can see the 'unfair advantage' claims 'cos of the mouse and keyboard, but surely you could restrict rooms based on control method?


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2008)

I love it.  Played for another 3 or 4 hours last night, spent ages trying to kill those fire ants with a silenced 10mm pistol and a sawn off shotgun.  At one point I was reduced to hitting them with a sword. 

Decided it was an exercise in futility so went to the super duper mart and now have an SMG, ammo for my chinese assault rifle and a bottlecap mine.  Looking forward to going back and teaching the little buggers a lesson.

Only trouble is that I have to go to work in the day and I've just started a new job so can't even go sick.


----------



## Iam (Nov 5, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Actually, on that PC vs console note, is there really that much difference these days?



I've got a 42" HD output device?

Other than that, not really.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2008)

Iam said:


> I've got a 42" HD output device?
> 
> Other than that, not really.



And correct me if I'm wrong, but that 42" HD output device has a d-sub connector, right? 

I'm gonna bring the PC through to the lounge at the weekend for big screen gaming  - I think my gfx card has HDMI out n' all


----------



## Iam (Nov 5, 2008)

You're absolutely right.


----------



## jcsd (Nov 5, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Also, on the console/PC homogeniety tip, are there any games where you can play online against 360 players, and vice versa? I know there was talk, but did it ever happen?



Yes one game I believe. IIRC it was some sort of cyber-punk FPS, it didn't get very good reviews.

I remember now - it was called Shadowrun.


----------



## Strawman (Nov 6, 2008)

Well better graphics, double the framerate and the modding community are pretty major advantages the PC has over console gaming!

Ive got my PC for multiplatform games and the PS3 for blu-rays and exclusives.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 6, 2008)

GRRRRRR.

I have just updated it and it has lost my saved game


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 6, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Also - I have a Fat Boy. Hard to be uncomfy in a Fat Boy.



Taking delivery of one on Monday...


----------



## Sunray (Nov 9, 2008)

I am at the constantly dying point now, with no ammo and no health and taking on those Super Mutants with body armor.  Only weapon I have that can make a dent on them is the Fat boy mini nuke.  

Its getting a bit frustrating.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 9, 2008)

i know the feeling; F3 is game of the year IMO but it's far from balanced.


----------



## jcsd (Nov 9, 2008)

I dunno, I think it is pretty balanced. It's good that you're never quite a superhuman killing machine. Tbh though if you're clever and you use a combination of VATS and jumping behind cover you can take on pretty much anything. I haven't come across any armoured super mutants yet though.

I think the only real gripe is the difficulty getting ammo for certain weapons i.e. the laser rifle. If you invest in enrgy wepaons it should be your main weapon, but you just can't get enough ammo for it.

For me personally I think Fallout 3 is the best game on the 360 and one of the best games of all time.


----------



## tommers (Nov 9, 2008)

jcsd said:


> For me personally I think Fallout 3 is the best game on the 360 and one of the best games of all time.



yes.  I like you.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 10, 2008)

I think my problem is to jump into the higher level missions before I do some of the earlier missions round megaton.  I'm right up to the technology centre but thats got so hard I've had to go back to Megaton.  Scummy centre that is, I'm gonna blow it.  Although because of my headlong rush into the city, I have managed to get the Chinese assault rifle which shits on anything else so far.  I think that the sneak skill is one to go for, certainly at the start.

I cleaned out the super mart with some stealth moves, massively under powered compared to the raiders. If your hidden and score a critical you get a double critical and its an instant kill. 

Got a chain gun off a super mutant which is a shit waste of time its so inaccurate.  I've unloaded an entire clip of about 300 rounds into someone hitting me with a base ball bat and I've died!  

556mm ammo is too scarce. I'd be getting a lot further with that assault rifle if I had ammo for it.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought it was  very well balanced myself - indeed I became pretty uber-powerful towards the end which suits me fine.

I put a lot of my skills and perks into small guns/criticals/gun nut/VATs type things and I quickly became an ace killing machine - critical headshots all the time.

Up until I got myself the Plasma Laser, I found my weapon of choice was often the hunting rifle. I repaired it to a nice high level and found it was a good all rounder.

I also found the "Scavenger" perk very useful, as it pretty much solves the ammo issue.


----------



## debaser (Nov 10, 2008)

Level 17 after another good explore of the wastes last night and I've found 3 named weapons now that make life soooo much easyier. I've got ammo and stimpacks out the arse and I haven't even found meh dad yet. 

Ignoring the main quest is the way to go


----------



## lemontop (Nov 10, 2008)

.


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2008)

Sunray said:


> 556mm ammo is too scarce. I'd be getting a lot further with that assault rifle if I had ammo for it.





I've got loads, and I'm only level 8.  About 200 odd rounds.  Weird, I've heard other people say this but I haven't had a problem.

You can get the Chinese Assault Rifle right at the start...

How do you do that spoiler code thing?


----------



## Sunray (Nov 10, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> I thought it was  very well balanced myself - indeed I became pretty uber-powerful towards the end which suits me fine.
> 
> I put a lot of my skills and perks into small guns/criticals/gun nut/VATs type things and I quickly became an ace killing machine - critical headshots all the time.
> 
> ...



Yeah the rifle is good for critical head shots when sneaking but not much use when they start battering you over the head with a club.


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2008)

there is something quite satisfying in taking somebody's head off with a teddy bear fired from the rock-it.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 10, 2008)

jcsd said:


> I dunno, I think it is pretty balanced. It's good that you're never quite a superhuman killing machine. Tbh though if you're clever and you use a combination of VATS and jumping behind cover you can take on pretty much anything. *I haven't come across any armoured super mutants yet though.*
> 
> I think the only real gripe is the difficulty getting ammo for certain weapons i.e. the laser rifle. If you invest in enrgy wepaons it should be your main weapon, but you just can't get enough ammo for it.
> 
> For me personally I think Fallout 3 is the best game on the 360 and one of the best games of all time.



ah, i see the flaw in your argument 

It's really annoying when a bunch of them appear and you get attacked by some mook in an enclosed area wielding a rocket launcher. That's just unbalanced - if you don't shoot it out his hand you're fucked.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 11, 2008)

Superb game, done about 45 hours on it. Combat Shotgun or sawn-off for the win. Just run up to the supermutants/raiders and VATS - headshot - all over (the walls). Bottlecaps mines will take out anyone. The Bloody Mess perk is worth it for the mess. Worth doing the radiation task for Moira you end up with the ability to regenerate your limbs if your radioactive. I wish I'd put more into repair though... but it getting really good now I'm levelling up. I don't want it to end...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 11, 2008)

Played a little bit more last night and started to enjoy it a little more. Wandered down to Springvale Elementary and killed a load of raiders, then wandered back to town to buy some grub. Broke into the armory and the robot wasn't too pleased. Now everyone in Megaton wants to kill me. Does that wear off, or am I fucked?

Also, how and where are you supposed to sleep?


----------



## tommers (Nov 11, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Played a little bit more last night and started to enjoy it a little more. Wandered down to Springvale Elementary and killed a load of raiders, then wandered back to town to buy some grub. Broke into the armory and the robot wasn't too pleased. Now everyone in Megaton wants to kill me. Does that wear off, or am I fucked?
> 
> Also, how and where are you supposed to sleep?



in beds!

Although, as far as I can make out it only means that you are "well rested", which then means you get more XP for a bit....  I thought it might affect your aiming or damage or something, but it doesn't seem to.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 11, 2008)

It heals you; pretty important!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 11, 2008)

And as for being a Megaton villain? Does that wear off?


----------



## tommers (Nov 11, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> And as for being a Megaton villain? Does that wear off?



No idea.  Why not just kill everybody and then blow it up?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 11, 2008)

tommers said:


> No idea.  Why not just kill everybody and then blow it up?



It's the closest place I have to a home in this mixed up world


----------



## debaser (Nov 11, 2008)

I think if you wait 3-4 days you can head back.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 11, 2008)

debaser said:


> I think if you wait 3-4 days you can head back.



Nice one, cheers. Fuck knows what to do until then. Kill more raiders... shoot some fire ants. Zzzzz.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 11, 2008)

Structaural said:


> Superb game, done about 45 hours on it. Combat Shotgun or sawn-off for the win. Just run up to the supermutants/raiders and VATS - headshot - all over (the walls). Bottlecaps mines will take out anyone. The Bloody Mess perk is worth it for the mess. Worth doing the radiation task for Moira you end up with the ability to regenerate your limbs if your radioactive. I wish I'd put more into repair though... but it getting really good now I'm levelling up. I don't want it to end...




Your about 1/4 the way in I think.

Getting into this a lot more now, defo my rush, Gears of War style into the main quest got me killed many times, and pissed off.  

I just got that regenerate from Moira and bought the combat shot gun and some combat armor she had.  

I shall have a good scavenge about the place tonight.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 11, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Nice one, cheers. Fuck knows what to do until then. Kill more raiders... shoot some fire ants. Zzzzz.




Explore and get some other quests - there are loads!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 11, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Explore and get some other quests - there are loads!



I suppose! I just don't yet feel I have much incentive for doing anything other than kicking my heels. I'll get there, I've no doubt.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 12, 2008)

I've hoisted myself by my own petard, it seems. Last night I had fun killing all the ants (and wasting all my chinese rifle ammo) until I got to the Marigold Station quest. In a fit of pique I legged it past the fire ants and into the station, with very little health. At this point, it auto-saved.

So now I have fuck all health and am totally surrounded by fire breathing ants.

The previous save is way back having just left the vault.

Grrrrr.


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I've hoisted myself by my own petard, it seems. Last night I had fun killing all the ants (and wasting all my chinese rifle ammo) until I got to the Marigold Station quest. In a fit of pique I legged it past the fire ants and into the station, with very little health. At this point, it auto-saved.
> 
> So now I have fuck all health and am totally surrounded by fire breathing ants.
> 
> ...



whoops.

those fire ants are buggers.

didn't it save by the entrance to the station?  You can leg it from there out of the town.  I think the ants respawn though, so you can never kill them all.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 12, 2008)

tommers said:


> whoops.
> 
> those fire ants are buggers.
> 
> didn't it save by the entrance to the station?  You can leg it from there out of the town.  I think the ants respawn though, so you can never kill them all.



Yeah, saved by the entrance, but I still have to pass a load of the fuckers first. If I do make it out I'll have no ammo, no health and not all that many caps.

Games are supposed to be fun 

(I'm getting slowly hooked )

As an aside, anyone played Devil May Cry 4 on the PC? It looks about 3 generations ahead of most games. It's seriously, seriously beautiful.


----------



## Cid (Nov 12, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I've always been a PC gamer, actually.
> 
> Besides, Fallout 3 is essentially a console game.



It is not! 

Er... been playing PC version, pretty fun but am slightly irritated by the lack of selection in laser based weapons so far.


----------



## Cid (Nov 12, 2008)

Have you found a sniper rifle Chris? I'm sure I had one when i was dealing with the fire ants and it made it a lot easier... Also remember you can eat the fire ant soldier nectar to get fire resistant.


----------



## jcsd (Nov 12, 2008)

Cid said:


> Have you found a sniper rifle Chris? I'm sure I had one when i was dealing with the fire ants and it made it a lot easier... Also remember you can eat the fire ant soldier nectar to get fire resistant.



Or you can use the fact that you can move backwards faster than they can forwards.


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2008)

jcsd said:


> Or you can use the fact that you can move backwards faster than they can forwards.



yeah, but that fire has a deceptively long range.... 

Bugger.  I want my xbox to be fixed.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 12, 2008)

> As an aside, anyone played Devil May Cry 4 on the PC? It looks about 3 generations ahead of most games. It's seriously, seriously beautiful.



yeah it's sweet, amazingly it plays great on my shitty old AMD64 3200+ and 7950gt, of course an xbox 360 controller is a must but anyone who owns a PC and doesn't get themselves a 360 controller is a muppet, especially when they bitch about the mouse and keyboard support for a game like Dead Space, if you can afford a PC system capable of playing games made in the past two years you can afford 15 quid for a pre owned wired 360 controller.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 12, 2008)

revol68 said:


> yeah it's sweet, amazingly it plays great on my shitty old AMD64 3200+ and 7950gt, of course an xbox 360 controller is a must but anyone who owns a PC and doesn't get themselves a 360 controller is a muppet, especially when they bitch about the mouse and keyboard support for a game like Dead Space, if you can afford a PC system capable of playing games made in the past two years you can afford 15 quid for a pre owned wired 360 controller.



Yeah, I got one recently and it's the best upgrade I've ever bought. So much better than mouse and keyboard for the cross platform titles.


----------



## purplex (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunray said:


> I am at the constantly dying point now, with no ammo and no health and taking on those Super Mutants with body armor.  Only weapon I have that can make a dent on them is the Fat boy mini nuke.
> 
> Its getting a bit frustrating.



I wouldnt waste a mini nuke on super mutants, 4 wacks of a sledgehammer and theyre toast, if you get up real close then they their big guns have little effect , another alternative is the alien lazer gun, which you can find by the crashed ufo, up the hill from the waste disposal site, the alien lazer takes almost everything out with one hit, excellent fun


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 13, 2008)

I've got some power armour but I need training to use it , the bloke at the radio station says I need to speak to Lyon at the Lab ! What fucking lab* 


*{potential spoiler} is it the one near rivet city where your dad is supposed to be {/potential spoiler}

. 

I'm on about 20 hours and I only got it last saturday , I normally don't do such intensive playing but I'm sort of getting sucked in


----------



## tommers (Nov 13, 2008)

Termite Man said:


> *{potential spoiler} is it the one near rivet city where your dad is supposed to be {/potential spoiler}


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 13, 2008)

And the first tiny tentacles of addiction begin to grip me. Bah.

Encountered my first super mutants and kicked their arses. Baseball batted one with a rocket launcher, the other I just shot. Pussies.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Nov 13, 2008)

purplex said:


> I wouldnt waste a mini nuke on super mutants, 4 wacks of a sledgehammer and theyre toast . . .


Combat shottie to the head, it's the only way to be sure.

(just got new rig, installed game, "Optimising Setting" message came up . . . "Game now optimised at ultra-high quality" . . . . Woot!)


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 13, 2008)

Really not sure if this game is for me. Looks great but I never get to play games for more that an hour or so at a time.

Is it a game you can just pick up for a couple of hours?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 13, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Really not sure if this game is for me. Looks great but I never get to play games for more that an hour or so at a time.
> 
> Is it a game you can just pick up for a couple of hours?



This is how I play games, and it's working out for me so far.


----------



## debaser (Nov 13, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Really not sure if this game is for me. Looks great but I never get to play games for more that an hour or so at a time.
> 
> Is it a game you can just pick up for a couple of hours?



It will be slow to get into without an intial marathon session perhaps. Once your hooked though you can certainly pick up and put down an adventure in the wastes with ease.

The main storyline that does require a lot of play time to be properly immerisve is really rather shit compared to going off exploring and doing the side quests. So short bouts of play suit it better imo.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Your about 1/4 the way in I think.
> 
> Getting into this a lot more now, defo my rush, Gears of War style into the main quest got me killed many times, and pissed off.
> 
> ...



 I just found the Eden project with his dad's holotapes (notice Liam Neeson's voice there), the big boat community and the Citadel _ not going anywhere near that yet - seems to be guarded by some right hard bastards. I'm playing goody goody style first so I've got few caps and keep running out of ammo. Keep wanting to get the Gore Perk but don't want to waste a perk lol.

I got that regenerate straight away - was my second quest I think - well handy (unless you can't find any radiation). Found a combat shotgun in a really heavy section that I discovered. Probably shouldn't have discovered it so early as I wasn't really up for killing everyone - managed it in the end - had to kill some Sargeant with a missile launcher and two robots that shoot green light, took me about 20 goes. But ended up with a combat and and a sawnoff. Always worth following the dots on a quest (rather than fast travelling) as you find all sorts of extra places.

A good way to deal with the fire ants is shoot off their antennas and then run around them in circles battering the shit out of them with the biggest stick you can find (sledghammers good or baseball bat). They should attack each other if you can get rid of their antennas.

I love this game and I'm a late comer to both FPS and RPGs (never liked RPGs before). I use mouse and keyboard (i've got a Logitech controller but don't fancy that). Though COD4 World at War will be calling soon.

It makes the hackles rise though, specially when it gets dark and my missus taps me on the shoulder....


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 13, 2008)

My god combat is beyond stupid.


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> My god combat is beyond stupid.



you don't miss your water till your well runs dry.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 14, 2008)

what?


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah, sorry, that made perfect sense to me at the time...

My xbox has just broken, so I was saying "be thankful for what you've got".

I think.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 14, 2008)

I've got a 1000 cap contract on my head for being too goody too shoes.  Fuck, every time I leave the subway i have to deal with 3 or 4 Talon Raiders, last time all I had was some bottle cap mines and my personal fav the Fat Boy, so they swallowed a nuke but i've none left now.

Looking for a reason to wear the naughty nightie.


----------



## sorearm (Nov 14, 2008)

god this game is wonderful....

been pretty much addicted to it, played evil setting he he and now on level 20 ... armed to the hilt.

It's very oblivion and I love that, very very immersive.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 14, 2008)

Got this the other day (hence not posted much this week). Really getting into it now, up to level 8 so not dying quite as easily as I was at first.

Not getting as many quests as I thought though. In Oblivion I always had loads to pick from but on this I've done a few and am back down to the main one and the research one.

And I was told earlier there was a price on my head for being good, so I might have to kill some goodies or something before I end up like Sunray...


----------



## Sunray (Nov 17, 2008)

Holy shit

This game is absolutely MASSIVE

I just realised that I've only really operating on about 1/4 of the map!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 17, 2008)

My interest has waned somewhat... but I'm sure I'll get back into it. For now, Football Manager 09 has sucked me in.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 17, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Holy shit
> 
> This game is absolutely MASSIVE
> 
> I just realised that I've only really operating on about 1/4 of the map!



Yeah, I completed the main game and hit the level cap with most of the map still hidden...



it's Ok, I am going back.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 17, 2008)

I've completely forgotten about the main quest.  

At one point, having 1000 556mm rounds I went on a kill frenzy, which was both useful and fun.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 17, 2008)

I've bought this game today. Am I going to be impressed?


----------



## The Groke (Nov 17, 2008)

No.

Yes?


Maybe...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 17, 2008)

Marius said:


> I've bought this game today. Am I going to be impressed?



It is good, but I find it a bit samey. I've played about 10 hours and don't feel particularly arsed to pick it up again. I think I prefer quicker fixes and a bit more linearality (I made that word up, but you know what I mean)


----------



## Gromit (Nov 17, 2008)

@ Swarf

Thank you for that concisely vague answer.

Would it help if I said my favorite games are The Sims and Echo the Dolphin?
Is it like them?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2008)

nothing like em


----------



## revol68 (Nov 17, 2008)

> Would it help if I said my favorite games are The Sims and Echo the Dolphin?



They aren't games they are "toys" for teenage girls and poofters. Echo the Dolphin was one of the most boring things I ever played, can you imagine how disappointing that game was to a 10 year old boy, you couldn't even kill anything.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes you can kills things in Echo, you can kill things with a speed boost hit, Dolphins have hard noses.


----------



## purplex (Nov 20, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Yes you can kills things in Echo, you can kill things with a speed boost hit, Dolphins have hard noses.



Are those "things" called porpoises perchance?  Hateful Dolphin bastards.

Can echo hire a hooker, get pissed, get addicted to drugs, shoot peoples heads off and murder his own dad for being a god damn splitter?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2008)

Has anyone else made the mistake of getting the Mysterious Stranger perk? It's really annoying.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 20, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Has anyone else made the mistake of getting the Mysterious Stranger perk? It's really annoying.




No - I kept thinking about it, but I put all my perks into criticals, more AP's, increased accuracy etc instead.

I saved the game and tried "Bloody Mess" and it really annoyed me, so I undid it.

After that I sort of stayed away from most stuff which wasn't a hard stats/chance/skill boost.

"Scavenger" excepting.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 20, 2008)

Bit buggy don't you think?

This game crashes for me at least once a night.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 20, 2008)

Not had a single crash on PC. What you playing it on?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2008)

I've had one crash I think, on the XBox.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 21, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Bit buggy don't you think?
> 
> This game crashes for me at least once a night.



Same here on the PC.

Seems to be linked to pressing tab for your inventory.  You then get the command sys line come up and have to reboot.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 21, 2008)

Your not accidentally hitting the ` key are you?  I'm talking about Vista suddenly giving me a Fallout3 has stopped working dialogue.  

Seems a bit glitchy when using vaults. I'm playing on a PC with all high settings and EAX 5.0 I think.  Might fiddle about with the sound settings, I have a posh sound card.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2008)

as my xbox is broken i was going to get this on pc , is it any good on pc ?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 21, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> as my xbox is broken i was going to get this on pc , is it any good on pc ?



if your PC can run it properly then it's better than the 360 version.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 21, 2008)

Its also about 15 quid cheaper.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 21, 2008)

There's a zero punctuation review of it here: 

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/420-Fallout-3 

I might have to stop being such a goody goody. But how do you stop people shooting you when you rob their shit?


----------



## Sunray (Nov 21, 2008)

Shoot them in the head with a missile or three then open up with a fully working chinese assult rifle.  Keep doing this till nobody is left and then all their stuff is yours.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah my pc is going to be a beast come tomorrow , Quad core 2.4gz , 4gb x 800mz ram , 8800gt , so i think il go pick up a copy in advance


----------



## Gromit (Nov 21, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Its also about 15 quid cheaper.



When i had a PC worthy of gaming it was always a tough decision.

Buy the cheaper PC version or the version I can trade in where i bought it from. I don't know anywhere that does trade ins for PC games.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 22, 2008)

Megaton is history!

Jesus to Beelzebub in the flick of a switch.  There are some sick fucks at Bethesda


----------



## purplex (Nov 22, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Bit buggy don't you think?
> 
> This game crashes for me at least once a night.



Do you alt-tab out of it much? Theres an updated patch out that fixes a few issues. Mines pretty stable.


----------



## purplex (Nov 22, 2008)

Marius said:


> When i had a PC worthy of gaming it was always a tough decision.
> 
> Buy the cheaper PC version or the version I can trade in where i bought it from. I don't know anywhere that does trade ins for PC games.



Try www.cex.co.uk they might do them otherwise ebay it i reckon


----------



## Sunray (Nov 22, 2008)

purplex said:


> Do you alt-tab out of it much? Theres an updated patch out that fixes a few issues. Mines pretty stable.



Updated my sound card drivers and thats helped with the sound glitching a lot. I installed 1.0.0.15 as soon as I got it.

This game had so much too it, it makes my mind boggle at all the work that went into it.  Its worth the 26 quid I paid for it.

Makes you wonder how they can charge 35 quid for CoD, how ever good it is.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 22, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Shoot them in the head with a missile or three then open up with a fully working chinese assult rifle.  Keep doing this till nobody is left and then all their stuff is yours.





isn't there a middle way, a third path, some way of teefing but staying friends?


----------



## golightly (Nov 22, 2008)

Structaural said:


> isn't there a middle way, a third path, some way of teefing but staying friends?



Cheat.


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 23, 2008)

Just finished it being good , now I'm going to be evil


----------



## Sunray (Nov 23, 2008)

I think that's the hard difficulty because everyone just opens fire.


----------



## lemontop (Nov 27, 2008)

.


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

xbox came back yesterday.

So last night I cleaned out the statesman hotel and then the museum of technology.  The museum of technology was quite cool I thought.  

Has anybody found any bobbleheads yet?  I've only got one. 

And god knows where dogmeat is.  Although I did that "Big Town" quest last night and if the behaviour of the people I was rescuing is anything to go by then he won't last long.


----------



## debaser (Nov 28, 2008)

Got 6 Bobbleheads now but then I've explored most of the wastes I was hoping to have found more. Often to be found on Shelves just behind somthing else. Dog meat is eating raiders at the scrapyard NW of Minefield, I leave him at Home in Megaton to keep an eye on wadsworth usually.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 28, 2008)

tommers said:


> xbox came back yesterday.
> 
> So last night I cleaned out the statesman hotel and then the museum of technology.  The museum of technology was quite cool I thought.
> 
> ...



I saw dogmeat once - when I left the station to a scrapyard full of big red skips/containers after meeting the guy who's guarding 'The Family', he was with a black guy who gets shot, but unfortunately so did I. When I restarted he, the dog and the raiders were nowhere to be found. Oh well.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Nov 28, 2008)

Any clues (not spoilers) what to do with the "Alian Power Cells"? Any chance of a gun to go with them?


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

A Dashing Blade said:


> Any clues (not spoilers) what to do with the "Alian Power Cells"? Any chance of a gun to go with them?



yes.

i haven't found it tho.


----------



## debaser (Nov 28, 2008)

A Dashing Blade said:


> Any clues (not spoilers) what to do with the "Alian Power Cells"? Any chance of a gun to go with them?





Spoiler:  Spoiler



Theres a downed spaceship with the gun you need again I think somewhere north of Minefield.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 28, 2008)

Thats a spoiler and should be in spoiler tags

e.g.



Spoiler: This is a spoiler



You cant see unless you click the button


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 28, 2008)

Just done the 'American Dream' quest, and when I get back to the Citadel it goes into a speech bit and won't let me move, with everyone just standing there.

Anyone else found this?


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Just done the 'American Dream' quest, and when I get back to the Citadel it goes into a speech bit and won't let me move, with everyone just standing there.
> 
> Anyone else found this?



not got that far.   Sounds like a glitch to me.  I did the Big Town quest last night and said I would repair their robots, they all got into a little gang and led me off to the rubbish tip... where there were no robots.  Then they all stood around saying "so, you gonna fix the robots or just stand around doing nothing?" 

So I killed them all and then loaded the previous save.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 28, 2008)

Problem is it's part of the main quest so I can't just leave it. I googled it and some people were saying that it resolved itself after a while so I left it for ten minutes but it made no difference.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Nov 29, 2008)

debaser said:


> Spoiler:  Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a downed spaceship with the gun you need again I think somewhere north of Minefield.



Thx for that Sir!  
(reddies combat shottie & sniper rifle)


----------



## The Groke (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## A Dashing Blade (Nov 30, 2008)

Genius!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 30, 2008)

Balls!

I advanced my repair to 95 not realising that there were bobble heads out there. Found the repair one and it added 10 to make 100 not 105.

Basically i've wasted 5 points.

Plus i could have looked up the books and saved more still.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2008)

very good.


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2008)

everybody stopped playing?  I can only grab a couple of hours here and there but not even finished my first character yet.  Just found rivet city and doing the "stealing independence" mission.  Found Lincoln's repeater and the magna carta (!)

Some girl called sydney is following me about.

She keeps dying though.


----------



## debaser (Dec 6, 2008)

let her snuff it then pinch that SMG shes using 

I just hit level 20 with full tesla armour, 200  .44 rounds for my repeater and the Deaths sprint perk.. everything is suddenly a little too easy :/ don't know if I can bother finishing the main quest! I've explored almost the entire map save for vault 87 and the enclave.. can't wait till the modders sort the leveling out.


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2008)

debaser said:


> let her snuff it then pinch that SMG shes using
> 
> I just hit level 20 with full tesla armour, 200  .44 rounds for my repeater and the Deaths sprint perk.. everything is suddenly a little too easy :/ don't know if I can bother finishing the main quest! I've explored almost the entire map save for vault 87 and the enclave.. can't wait till the modders sort the leveling out.



I feel bad though.  She seems nice.

Obviously with the next character I'll kill her in the face as soon as she turns her back but I'm being a goody at the moment.

Have you ever had the lady killer or inner child perks?  I've got lady killer but not had any dialogue options off it yet.  Bit disappointed.


----------



## debaser (Dec 6, 2008)

There both useless, I've only seen a single lady killer option and there was a speech option just under that. The 10% damage is nice early on mind, though still not worth taking imo. Inner child is presumbably even worse, theres really only one location in the game that requires you to deal with children,


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2008)

debaser said:


> There both useless, I've only seen a single lady killer option and there was a speech option just under that. The 10% damage is nice early on mind, though still not worth taking imo. Inner child is presumbably even worse, theres really only one location in the game that requires you to deal with children,



oh dear.  I hear bloody mess is a bit shit too.  Boring just taking skills based perks though....


----------



## Gromit (Dec 6, 2008)

debaser said:


> let her snuff it then pinch that SMG shes using
> 
> I just hit level 20 with full tesla armour, 200  .44 rounds for my repeater and the Deaths sprint perk.. everything is suddenly a little too easy :/ don't know if I can bother finishing the main quest! I've explored almost the entire map save for vault 87 and the enclave.. can't wait till the modders sort the leveling out.



I completed the main quest at about lvl 19. I lvl'd to 18 outside the citadel then did a Here and Now.

With Fawkes helping you out its a piece of piss. Prolly could have completed it at lvl 16 with all the nice maxed gear i had.

Perks wise I kinda wish you could learn the perks before you start. I now wish I'd done them a lot differently.

I may play the game again specializing in melee instead of small arms and see how that goes.

Education and Swift learner are a must early on.

Also save up boks in a locker somewhere till you get comprehension. Lots of nice mapsout there as to where the books you want are. More books out there than i thought.

Bloody mess ain't bad for extra damage.

Intense training to raise stats.

Of course raising repair to get weapons dealing their best damage is a must.


----------



## poului (Dec 8, 2008)

*578tygihmm67*

Right, I've had a delayed start with this game due to me having to finish the very disappointing Far Cry 2. For the first few hours the fact that it wasn't Oblivion annoyed me but I can safely say I'm hooked now. Laying frag mines to frenzy your monster enemies is the way forward. I dispatched three of those blasted ant guardians by setting them on each other.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 8, 2008)

I didn't bother finishing Farcry 2. I just traded it back quick toward my copy of Fallout 3.

Finished Fallout now and in two minds about whether I should 

Continue to explore this massive world and all the quests i've not yet done with my existing character. 
Start afresh with a new char and play it evil (which i've a feeling will be annoying, having to steal everything in sight no matter how worthless and then having to drop it all, just to get my karma down)
Put it away and return to it another time.
Trade it in whilst the price is still good.


----------



## Structaural (Dec 8, 2008)

might be some spoiling here but not really:

Did a good 3 hour sesh last night


Spoiler:  Spoiler



Got a Paladin sidekick now, so went back and did a few side missions I was struggling with (well before I leveled up). Have stopped on the main mission as because once I've finished the game I won't play it much afterwards. Have stopped now I got into the Citadel (full of good stuff) with Li. Just gonna concentrate of side missions and exploring - it isn't so scary now I'm a bit harder like 
Doing the 'Those' mission (fireants) with a Paladin for company was a piece of piss (esp now I've got a plasma rifle), though I had to tell her to stop melleeing as she was getting killed by the queen. More useful than dogmeat I reckon  Got power armour training too but can't find any power-armour anymore... the hard bit is picking the right perks - I'd recommend the Scrounger if you're playing with good karma as I'm always running out of ammo.
Only just realised that playing with loads of rad damage (which regenerates my limbs as a side affect perk) reduces strength and agility which reduces AP points too. I should have a read a bit about the game before getting stuck in...
Im taking my time, with this game though, it's too good 
Getting out of Tranquility simulation took some doing, without caning all my good karma.


----------



## poului (Dec 8, 2008)

*5tyjhvn57*

I've been incredibly nice to people so far (saved Megaton from the bomb, for instance) but have been attempting to get some bad karma for the sake of curiosity (capped a thirsty type, grassed up on a runaway slave etc).

I do love the way how your own personal state of mind really does take on hold on the game's proceedings.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 8, 2008)

slaughtering the slavers in paradise falls was very cathartic. I killed everyone of those evil child abducters and took their fingers as my trophy


----------



## tommers (Dec 8, 2008)

Marius said:


> I didn't bother finishing Farcry 2. I just traded it back quick toward my copy of Fallout 3.
> 
> Finished Fallout now and in two minds about whether I should
> 
> Start afresh with a new char and play it evil (which i've a feeling will be annoying, having to steal everything in sight no matter how worthless and then having to drop it all, just to get my karma down)



I just started with a new evil character.  First thing I did was to batter butch to death with a baseball bat.  I don't think playing evil will be annoying at all.


----------



## poului (Dec 8, 2008)

*ref654erdhf*

Anyone else enjoying the jokes on demand from personal robot butler?

- A neutron walks into a bar "how much for a drink?" he asks. The bartender replies "For you sir, no charge".


----------



## Gromit (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> slaughtering the slavers in paradise falls was very cathartic. I killed everyone of those evil child abducters and took their fingers as my trophy



I made a load of nuka cola grenades. Wicked damage. I went out on this balcony and half the village was having a meeting below. Arguing about this and that. I nuked the 7 of em with one nade  it was sweet. Then I easily finished off the remaining residents


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ive finally just started to get into it , im only at l4 , done my first propper long mission looking for the family. I wasnt so sure about this at first ,i really wanted to enjoy it but it seemed flat , however,  its growing on me , since i now have this shishkebab burning sword and a lazer rifle things dont seem so hard!!!


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> Ive finally just started to get into it , im only at l4 , done my first propper long mission looking for the family. I wasnt so sure about this at first ,i really wanted to enjoy it but it seemed flat , however,  its growing on me , since i now have this shishkebab burning sword and a lazer rifle things dont seem so hard!!!



the shishkebab is a great weapon.

I've just got the last ingredient for the rail gun.  Looking forward to that, "whoo whoo!"


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 9, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Just done the 'American Dream' quest, and when I get back to the Citadel it goes into a speech bit and won't let me move, with everyone just standing there.
> 
> Anyone else found this?



On the point of giving up now. Up to level 19, and with a near invincible super mutant in tow so nothing seems to be able to touch me but I can't actually progress at all.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 10, 2008)

I just got the FallOut 3 lunch box collectors edition on the 360 for 27.99, that's a bargain.

Gonna get stuck into it when I get home.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 10, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> On the point of giving up now. Up to level 19, and with a near invincible super mutant in tow so nothing seems to be able to touch me but I can't actually progress at all.


 
Tell the mutant to wait somewhere then and go on without him.


----------



## debaser (Dec 10, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> On the point of giving up now. Up to level 19, and with a near invincible super mutant in tow so nothing seems to be able to touch me but I can't actually progress at all.



I deicided to purge the wastelands of fawkes last night.. hes by far the hardest thing in the game.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 10, 2008)

Marius said:


> Tell the mutant to wait somewhere then and go on without him.



He's not actually the problem. It's when I get back to the Citadel it goes to a bit where some characters are speaking and then stops, as if they're waiting for someone else to speak, and I can't move. I'm wondering if there should be someone else there who I've somehow managed to get killed.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Dec 11, 2008)

Asked for this for xmas. 

It's £27.99 in Game and HMV and £37 in Computer Exchange.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Dec 11, 2008)

On a sub note... One old man & 40 mines

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KwVDgTxr7fM


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 13, 2008)

Doesn't half fucking crash all the time, this damn game. Or, freeze, rather. Starting up, loading games, changing scenes....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 13, 2008)

...not to mention "saving", "walking around" and "quitting", apparently. This is taking the fucking piss. It's almost unplayable.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 13, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> ...not to mention "saving", "walking around" and "quitting", apparently. This is taking the fucking piss. It's almost unplayable.



I haven't had any problems , exept recently my xbox keeps thinking that the game disc is a DVD


----------



## Structaural (Dec 13, 2008)

The only time it crashes for me is on alt-tab. You running in vista, xp or console?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 13, 2008)

Termite Man said:


> I haven't had any problems , exept recently my xbox keeps thinking that the game disc is a DVD



That would be because you're on an XBox rather than a PC.

I did solve it in the end by basically eliminating everything which might have a video codec in it, and then running some registry hacks as well to make sure they were dead. Now, it is fine. I'm lucky though that I don't use that Windows install for doing anything else but playing games, so I _can_ just wipe shit and not worry.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 14, 2008)

so is this game more suited for a pc or an xbox then?

dave


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 14, 2008)

well i got it on the pc and its really pretty , but i use an xbox360 controller to play it......


----------



## revol68 (Dec 17, 2008)

Just been playing this since Sunday night, christ on a bike it's impressive, there's just so much stuff in the map. I've been mostly exploring rather than following the main quests. The first time I encountered the Brotherhood of Steel taking on some Supermutants was brilliant.


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2008)

Been playing this since Sunday night (after I put a better graphics card in the PC!) and I'm absolutely hooked, I can't put the thing down.

Not had any trouble with crashing apart from once when I left it sitting doing nothing while I chased the cats around for an hour trying (unsuccessfully) to rescue a mouse from them, and that could have been due to one of the buggers running across the keyboard.

Runs sweet as anything for me!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 31, 2008)

kained&able said:


> so is this game more suited for a pc or an xbox then?
> 
> dave



I have it on both and use an Xbox controller to play on both. Either/or, potato/potato.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 1, 2009)

I am extremely upset that I was unable to free Pumpkin and had to leave him or her in a cage in a deserted metro station. I shall have to come back and leave food items there so he or she doesn't starve.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 1, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> I have it on both and use an Xbox controller to play on both. Either/or, potato/potato.




why the hell would you buy a game twice?


dave


----------



## The Groke (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow!

So Bethesda are to offer additional DLC each month for the next 3 months! Expect the first; "Anchorage", any day now.

Three expansions, all with completely new areas, perks, weapons and story , with the third pack set to up the level cap to 30 and allow the continuation of the game past the end of the core story.

Good fucking work chaps.


----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2009)

Bethesda were very good with providing additional content for Oblivion (mostly small plug-ins at less than $2 each and also a couple of larger expansions) so it doesn't surprise me to learn that they have more planned for Fallout 3.  Good news!


----------



## The Groke (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^

Yeah.

Looks as though these packs will have more in common with "Shivering Isles" than "Horse Armour".


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> why the hell would you buy a game twice?
> 
> 
> dave



You wouldn't... you'd 'evaluate' the game on one platform and buy for another where it's comfier to sit down for a few hours.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 11, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> Wow!
> 
> So Bethesda are to offer additional DLC each month for the next 3 months! Expect the first; "Anchorage", any day now.
> 
> ...


not for ps3, the fuckers 

what a game tho eh? fucking class


----------



## YouSir (Jan 12, 2009)

Was hooked on this for about 48 hours, long time Fallout obsessive and I enjoyed the prettiness and shininess of it all. Then I finished it and now I'm not sure. Won't post any spoilers but does anyone agree that the dialogue during the end sequences is fucking dire? Really, appallingly bad? In fact the writing is the weak spot throughout, nothing that compares at all to Fallouts 1 & 2.


----------



## Epona (Jan 12, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> ^^^
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Looks as though these packs will have more in common with "Shivering Isles" than "Horse Armour".



 Quite!  Knights of the Nine was a fairly sizeable plug-in too though and added new quests and items etc.  Don't like Shivering Isles much, just my own personal taste though.

I am really looking forward to these expansions, are they going to be download only do you know, or will they be released on disk?  As I don't have a credit or debit card I rarely order stuff in download format as it requires some negotiation to get someone else to pay for it!


----------



## The Groke (Jan 12, 2009)

Epona said:


> I am really looking forward to these expansions, are they going to be download only do you know, or will they be released on disk?  As I don't have a credit or debit card I rarely order stuff in download format as it requires some negotiation to get someone else to pay for it!



I believe they will be DL only I am afraid.

Are you on Xbox or PC?

If it is the former then you can just buy a game-points card from your local games-store - voila!

If you are on PC, then you will probably need a CC...unless they take Paypal.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> not for ps3, the fuckers
> 
> what a game tho eh? fucking class



Yeah, seems to be a worrying trend for Sony - DLC exclusives on games such as FO3 and GTAIV must have an effect on sales.

Certainly as a man with both consoles, DLC is frequently the deciding factor as to which version of a multi-console release I buy.

Add to that the fact that it is not uncommon for the Xbox version to run or look slightly better and...


----------



## Epona (Jan 12, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> I believe they will be DL only I am afraid.
> 
> Are you on Xbox or PC?
> 
> ...


I'm on PC, not to worry, the other half has a credit card and I am sure I can exert some sort of leverage   If not it's less than 3 months til my birthday! 

Am I the only person left who still buys everything with hard cash?  (Is it shameful to admit that I don't even have a bank account?)


----------



## Epona (Jan 12, 2009)

YouSir said:


> Was hooked on this for about 48 hours, long time Fallout obsessive and I enjoyed the prettiness and shininess of it all. Then I finished it and now I'm not sure. Won't post any spoilers but does anyone agree that the dialogue during the end sequences is fucking dire? Really, appallingly bad? In fact the writing is the weak spot throughout, nothing that compares at all to Fallouts 1 & 2.


Did you just rush through the main quest?  Because there are loads of side quests and loads of other places to explore, which should be done before finishing the main quest.  I can't imagine getting through the game in 48 hours!  There's a huge map to wander around and lots of stuff to do besides just following the main story line - I've now been playing it for a few weeks - not solidly, because I got a few other games for Xmas and I'm switching between them - but I'm nowhere near finished!

Haven't even got to the end of the main quest so can't comment on dialogue, but I've been quite enjoying the dialogue so far, most games are far more stilted and unrealistic than this IMO (although I do tend to play low-tech/D&D/Medieval setting RPGs where nothing jolts you out of immersion quicker than a modern Americanism! So this seems pretty good by comparison)


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2009)

Downloadable content you say?  Hmmmm....

Better get that console fixed then.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 12, 2009)

Epona said:


> (Is it shameful to admit that I don't even have a bank account?)



Not shameful, but how the fuck do you manage? How do you get paid / get benefits paid? How do you pay bills?

Wow!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> not for ps3, the fuckers



Haha


----------



## Gromit (Jan 12, 2009)

I did a saved game just before the final stage so that i could see what difference my choices would make to the end sequence.

It is all a bit bollocks TBH.

I strongly recommend saving before you get to the end if you want to go off and do all the side quests after completing the main quest. Cause completeing the main quest just ends the game full stop no matter what choices you've made along the way.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 12, 2009)

Marius said:


> I strongly recommend saving before you get to the end if you want to go off and do all the side quests after completing the main quest. Cause completeing the main quest just ends the game full stop no matter what choices you've made along the way.



Yeah and keep that save until the 3rd DLC release.

As I said above, it boost the level cap and lets you complete the main story, then continue playing.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 12, 2009)

I love this game but it will kill me in the end.  I've only just started it as well.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 12, 2009)

Whats the current lvl cap?


----------



## The Groke (Jan 12, 2009)

20.

Update 3 will take you to 30 and add more perks etc to make it worthwhile.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I love this game but it will kill me in the end.  I've only just started it as well.




Put it down and get back to your guitar practise.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 12, 2009)

Will they be releasing a GOTY edition type thing soon so I can get all the extras at one time? I still haven't got round to buying this yet but intend to do so.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 12, 2009)

Given previous behavior with Oblivion and Morrowind, I would imagine so...eventually.

Would be surprised to see it before half-way through the year though, given the release schedule for the add-ons.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 12, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> Put it down and get back to your guitar practise.



I turned to dystopia for light relief when the sound of the booing wouldn't leave my head.


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 12, 2009)

Its a big fecking game innit.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 12, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> Its a big fecking game innit.



I'm about four hours into it - just got to galaxy radio or what ever it is. I only play my xbox a couple of hours a month so I probably won't finish it until 2012.


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 12, 2009)

I can generally get a couple fo hours in most nights. AND I'm just about to go to the radio station BUT I've been doing all the side missions as well at the same time.

It reminds me of Bioshock a bit and I'm finding it a little bit slow. I'm more FPS then RPG I suppose, but I like it. I still keep going back to doing a bit more on GTA or Need for Speed. 

I just wanna get this one done so I can crack on to Deadspace


----------



## revol68 (Jan 12, 2009)

I just collected all the achievements for Fallout 3 on the Xbox 360, took me about 90 hrs playing time.

Utterly fantastic game, despite the main quest being poor in plot and short in execution.


----------



## purplex (Jan 17, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> I'm about four hours into it - just got to galaxy radio or what ever it is. I only play my xbox a couple of hours a month so I probably won't finish it until 2012.



Get hurried up doc, Ubisoft's "I Am Alive" is coming. Same sort of game, I think, but set in modern day New York at the time of an apocalyptic event rather than thirty years later with Mad Max types running about.  The artwork is stunning .There is a trailer on youtube, which ill link to when im at my pc later.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 17, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> Its a big fecking game innit.


innit. i've not been so wrapped up in one game for a long time.


----------



## Epona (Jan 17, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Will they be releasing a GOTY edition type thing soon so I can get all the extras at one time? I still haven't got round to buying this yet but intend to do so.


I would imagine so, but be warned - when they released the Oblivion GOTY edition, it didn't have all the downloadable content on it, even though all of the small plug-ins had been packaged on the Knights of the Nine expansion CD release, for the GOTY edition (which included KotN), the smaller packages were left out.  Which is a bit annoying!  So when it/if it gets to the point of retail releases, just check that the edition you buy contains everything you want!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 17, 2009)

Shame they won't release the editor for the 360.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't think that would be practical. Having used the Morrowind and Oblivion construction sets from Bethesda, I don't see how a program like that could be adapted for consoles. But i'm no expert.


----------



## Mooncat (Jan 17, 2009)

Got this the other day for the PC (so appolls for not reading all the thead yet)  Completed it in about 17 hours without visiting 2/3 of the map.  Was propper gutted when it ended - in GTO you could still keep playing even after finishing the main quest  but I'm now happly yomping round the radlands pimping out my crib at megaton.

Its  great game but I think it lacks the polish to make it awesome.  It would be nice if NPC reacted differently to what you were wearing, and sutch. Just a lack of detail really - seems to be the way with console ports,
Theres a few other niggles - invisible walls really piss me off.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2009)

Tempted by this, I love RPG's but don't usually have the time to play them but have some free time coming up soon so reckon could really sink my teeth into this!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 17, 2009)

it really is a very very good game imo. it's got some rpg, some fps, kind of survival horror in many ways, an half-way decent story and it rolls out in a very intuitive manner.


----------



## Epona (Jan 17, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Tempted by this, I love RPG's but don't usually have the time to play them but have some free time coming up soon so reckon could really sink my teeth into this!


Get it get it get it!

Just don't rush through the main quest which is a bit quick and the game ends when you've done that (at least until the upcoming downloadable stuff is released), forget about it for a couple of months while you explore and kill things and pick up sub-quests.

I am very fussy about computer games, I pretty much only like RPGs and strategy/city/empire building stuff, and I do love this game.


----------



## Mooncat (Jan 17, 2009)

Just found a crashed UFO!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it really is a very very good game imo. it's got some rpg, some fps, kind of survival horror in many ways, an half-way decent story and it rolls out in a very intuitive manner.



Yep it looks great, watching  few copies on eBay to see if I can bag a good deal...


----------



## revol68 (Jan 18, 2009)

Mooncat said:


> Just found a crashed UFO!



don't waste the ammo from that alien blaster, keep it for sneak attacks on devilclaws, makes easy meat of them.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 18, 2009)

I've got an amd xp3200, and an 6800le (with some overclocking), and whilst I do have to imagine that infact the wasteland wanderer has terrible short sight, and in the escape from the vault he left his glasses at home, it's still a fantastic game.


----------



## Epona (Jan 18, 2009)

ohmyliver said:


> I've got an amd xp3200, and an 6800le (with some overclocking), and whilst I do have to imagine that infact the wasteland wanderer has terrible short sight, and in the escape from the vault he left his glasses at home, it's still a fantastic game.


 That made me chuckle - it is the sign of a good game when you're prepared to stagger along even though it isn't performing at its best on your PC


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 18, 2009)

I haven't played games since the Dreamcast.

I got myself a thumping graphics card and a dual core.  I love Devil May Cry 4  and can really get into it.  It's very easy to play - completely linear. 

However, I am at a loss how to play Fallout 3?  I have been to Megatron and have now found a city, but I keep dying.  Everywhere I go, I get shot to pieces even before I can press the tab key.

Can anyone give me an idiots guide how to start playing a game like Fallout 3, remembering the last game I played was Crazy Taxi?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2009)

first of all id invest in an xbox 360 gamepad ( the wired one tho ) , bung it into your pc and it should automatically detect it. It makes a lot of the newer games a lot more playable imo


----------



## Epona (Jan 18, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> However, I am at a loss how to play Fallout 3?  I have been to Megatron and have now found a city, but I keep dying.  Everywhere I go, I get shot to pieces even before I can press the tab key.



Depends on your character build, but I found the sneak skill really useful - doesn't stop enemies spotting you especially at low levels, but it does flash CAUTION in green at the top of the screen when there is an enemy(ies) around that haven't yet spotted you (and DANGER in red if you have been spotted or they are looking for you) - that warning can give you a fraction longer depending on your skill level to scan around looking for red enemy markers on the compass and you can use VATS to help find where/what they are so you can plan out a tactical approach (or run like fuck).

Edit to add: if you haven't played anything like that for a while, make sure the difficulty level is set to easy until you get the hang of it


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 18, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> I haven't played games since the Dreamcast.
> 
> I got myself a thumping graphics card and a dual core.  I love Devil May Cry 4  and can really get into it.  It's very easy to play - completely linear.
> 
> ...



erm, do the megatron quests first, fixing of the pipes, defusing of the bomb etc, so that you level up past the first couple of character levels, 

learn to run away, especially when being attacked by animals, run away while shooting at them. 

as soon as you see any red bars on your radar thingy, go into stealth mode, and go into vats, as that should tell you who is shooting at you.


----------



## _float_ (Jan 22, 2009)

I finally built myself a new PC (with a GTX 260 126 graphics card which runs this on 'Ultra High' settings!) and I got Fallout 3 as my first game to christen the new rig...

...I have been completely addicted for the last week! Great game, enjoying it a massively.

I have gone with sneak/lockpick/science/repair/small guns character - got too 'good' (and kept getting ambushed by talons) so started thieving everything and am back to 'neutral'.

I am now up to about lvl 16, and with dogmeat and a ghoul side-kick with combat shotgun we have started getting into some serious heavy-duty fights with crowds of mutants and talon company guys.

& there are still large areas of the world map that I haven't even been to.  

It is kind of wierd now as I have a 'ghoul mask' and 'animal friend' perk so none of the ghouls, and most of the animals no longer attack on sight, and along with my two new allies I have suddenly become a bit overpowered, although this makes a nice change from cowering and creeping around in fear and running away from everything

I am glad I read about the sudden ending so I have left the main quest alone for now and have focussed on exploring, doing side quests and looking for specific stuff (eg to build my own weapons).


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 22, 2009)

It crashed on me last night after I finally got to Rivet City and had a bit of an explore. Not happy.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 23, 2009)

i had one real time crash the other night but nothing too serious. i am completely loving this game, i've lost hours to it just enjoying the clever way that the game unfolds. top stuff and still loads more to explore


----------



## _float_ (Jan 23, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> It crashed on me last night after I finally got to Rivet City and had a bit of an explore. Not happy.


There's a new patch out that might help. Here: http://fallout.bethsoft.com/eng/downloads/updates.html

Also if you have an Nvidia card there are new drivers (181.22) seem to have helped with this game: http://www.nvidia.co.uk/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-uk

I was getting crashes until I applied these updates, but going OK since then.


----------



## bmd (Jan 23, 2009)

Barack's inauguration seen via Fallout 3.


----------



## Mooncat (Jan 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> don't waste the ammo from that alien blaster, keep it for sneak attacks on devilclaws, makes easy meat of them.



I shoot them in the legs with the dart gun as its stops them jumping arounds.  

Anyway - I think we've been sucking off this game long enough and its time to start slagging it off.  Invisible walls anyone?  NPC's flying off into the air when they go through doors?  Gapeing plot-holes (I mean - how did your dad just turn up at a supposedly un-opened Vault and no-one notices?) 
I'm thinking A) rushed into preduction and B) Dummed down for the console market


----------



## The Groke (Jan 23, 2009)

Mooncat said:


> Dummed


----------



## Dandred (Jan 23, 2009)

Just bought this today with some of my birthday money..... fist thoughts are Jesus Christ this is fucking ace!!  
I've only played for about an hour, haven't even left the vault. WOW. "you have to take your first goat"  

I bought this and dead space together and after installing dead space and a quick play installed fallout...... now dead space won't work...... I've uninstalled and reinstalling dead space now. 

Fallout seems like oblivion but with so much more. Haven't even got out yet. 

Why did dead space stop working, after fallout it just wouldn't load,


----------



## Mooncat (Jan 23, 2009)

Swarfega said:


>



SEE!?!?!  SEE WHAT THIS GAME HAS DONE TO ME!?!!?!?



PS: Does anyone know how to get the console up?  Do I have to edit the command line coz ~ 'ain't doing nuffin as far as I can tell


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 23, 2009)

Mooncat said:


> SEE!?!?!  SEE WHAT THIS GAME HAS DONE TO ME!?!!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Does anyone know how to get the console up?  Do I have to edit the command line coz ~ 'ain't doing nuffin as far as I can tell



key to the left of 1, annoying placed so that if you are frantically stabbing at the key to bring up the pipboy, say to get some stimpacks down you just before you are slaughtered you are quite likely to enter console mode instaid


----------



## Epona (Jan 26, 2009)

^wot he/she said, all the cheat code guides are written in relation to US keyboard layout and say to use the ~ key, on UK keyboards that is the ¬ key to the left of the 1 and above the TAB.


----------



## _float_ (Jan 26, 2009)

Just finished it! 111 hours later! O_O

That was some serious amounts of gaming this last week or so!


----------



## tommers (Feb 3, 2009)

anybody downloaded the expansion yet?  I did it last night but only about 11 o'clock and working late tonight and 9 - midnight tomorrow so won't have a chance to have a look till Thursday morning...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 3, 2009)

_float_ said:


> Just finished it! 111 hours later! O_O
> 
> That was some serious amounts of gaming this last week or so!


bloody hell!!  well done.

i keep trying to get back on track to find me da but then i keep finding new things to do and getting sidetracked. currently got about 4 different sub-quests on the go....


----------



## _float_ (Feb 5, 2009)

Well when I say "finished" - in fact I have now realised that there were a few quests and locations I never even came across!

IMO you are doing the right thing by following side quests - I'd leave the main missions until last.

I might play through again sometime this year - maybe when all 3 expansion packs have been released - but this time choose different skills & weapons and make different decisions. On the other hand I could use some of the saves from this play through and go looking for various items I have't found yet (eg getting the complete set of Bobbleheads, trying to max out all my skills, etc).  

Right now though I feel a bit burnt out by the sheer numbers of hours I put into it, so I am playing some other games (eg Hitman: Blood Money at the moment).


----------



## Dandred (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm a bit pissed off with this as I have the Asian version of the game that says "Made in Korea" on the box, I'm playing in English and as far I can remember there wasn't a Korean option. I can't use the US or UK patches,  and they haven't bothered to release an Asian patch yet.  Also if I want the DLC from windows live, I have to have the Korean version as the DLC is only regionally supported.........


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2009)

well, I played a bit of "Operation Anchorage" in between being at work a couple of days ago.  It's good, but it seems very easy - although I have only blown up the artillery and am now trying to do the strike team bits.

My strike team die within seconds though.   I have no idea how to keep them alive.


----------



## _float_ (Feb 6, 2009)

Dandred said:


> ...I have the Asian version of the game...


Do you have the "Fatman" mini-nuke in your version? I read somewhere that they had to change the name in the version shipped to Japan. There were also various legal problems in Australia due to 'drugs references'.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2009)

_float_ said:


> Do you have the "Fatman" mini-nuke in your version? I read somewhere that they had to change the name in the version shipped to Japan. There were also various legal problems in Australia due to 'drugs references'.



The Japaneses version you can't blow up Megaton, but my version is fine :cool

And I have the fat man.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2009)

Started playing this last week and already have bags under my eyes.
I am using a walkthrough guide for some of it though, which my flatmate thinks is cheating - I wouldn't be able to get anywhere without it myself!
(mind you, he also thinks you shouldn't start on easy - pffftt)


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2009)

I finished this now and I'm glad cos it took over my life a bit too much - I was missing sleep and playing for 12 hours at a stretch. Did most of the side quests, but couldn't resist 'going bad' eventually.


----------



## _float_ (Feb 27, 2009)

How many hours did you rack up in the end? 

My last save-game, just before the ending, listed 111 hours!


----------



## The Groke (Feb 27, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I finished this now and I'm glad cos it took over my life a bit too much - I was missing sleep and playing for 12 hours at a stretch. Did most of the side quests, but couldn't resist 'going bad' eventually.




Heh - I had the same problem.

After all that though, did you actually _enjoy_ it?

I am waiting until the next two add-ons are on before I pick it up again - want to get my character to level 30 and he is already maxed out at 20 so I don't want to play and waste the XP!

*sad*


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2009)

I loved it - when do the add ons come out?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2009)

_float_ said:


> How many hours did you rack up in the end?
> 
> My last save-game, just before the ending, listed 111 hours!



I have no idea


----------



## tommers (Feb 27, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I loved it - when do the add ons come out?




One is out already.

Next out in March i think.

I haven't even got close to finishing it.  I need to sit down and dedicate some love to it again, the immediate visceral thrills of COD have taken over my gaming time.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 27, 2009)

I've downloaded the one addon but haven't yet started it. Playing the GTA addon first.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2009)

Marius said:


> I've downloaded the one addon but haven't yet started it. Playing the GTA addon first.



What's that like? I haven't bothered much, other than online play, with GTA4 just found it boring and hard to get into...


----------



## Gromit (Feb 27, 2009)

Its GTA4 on bikes.

Same map but entirely new episode. Although the timeframe just happens to be the exact same period as the last episode so you see many of the same events but from the point of view of a biker gang and how it effects you, instead of the POV of an immigrant merc.

For example Nicko still kills one of your biker gang as he did before because he was dating a russian mafia boss' daughter. This is used as an excuse to go on the war path with a rival biker gang who your leader blames for it instead as its conveinient to him.

I'll do another threrad on this when i get back from London maybe.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 27, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Started playing this last week and already have bags under my eyes.
> I am using a walkthrough guide for some of it though, which my flatmate thinks is cheating - I wouldn't be able to get anywhere without it myself!
> (mind you, he also thinks you shouldn't start on easy - pffftt)



I'm with your flat mate on the second point.

I have a mate that insists on ALWAYS playing games on the hardest setting 'to get the best gaming experiance' He doesn't have a job tho


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2009)

Marius said:


> Its GTA4 on bikes.
> 
> Same map but entirely new episode. Although the timeframe just happens to be the exact same period as the last episode so you see many of the same events but from the point of view of a biker gang and how it effects you, instead of the POV of an immigrant merc.
> 
> ...



Cool, look forward to it.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 20, 2009)

Fallout 3 - a bit  pip-boy 
I have weapon but only seem you use hands!


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> Fallout 3 - a bit  pip-boy
> I have weapon but only seem you use hands!



wtf are you on about?


----------



## _float_ (Mar 23, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> Fallout 3 - a bit  pip-boy
> I have weapon but only seem you use hands!


This might help you: http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout_3

or maybe one of these: http://www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/game/918428.html


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 23, 2009)

I've clocked up about 5 hours since Christmas. 

BUT - I've developed a nasty cold/flue so I think I'm gonna be off work for the next few days so roll on.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 24, 2009)

ta _float_ but the ancer not there I look not lazy.
I think I take a screenshot. as below not in English 


> Fallout 3 - a bit  pip-boy
> I have weapon but only seem you use hands!


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 24, 2009)

in the pip boy - go to the weapons screen, and click on a weapon to equip it. Is that what you mean?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 24, 2009)

what has dlx1 got against sentences?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> what has dlx1 got against sentences?


dyslexia, so be nice


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2009)

Finally started with this tonight, pretty neat so far, only right at the beginning so just got to Megaton city. Something that keeps puzzling though, is I'm wondering about minding my own business and then randomly they turn on me and shoot me to death! No idea what the hell I'm doing wrong, died like four times because of this...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

who's turning on you?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 24, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Finally started with this tonight, pretty neat so far, only right at the beginning so just got to Megaton city. Something that keeps puzzling though, is I'm wondering about minding my own business and then randomly they turn on me and shoot me to death! No idea what the hell I'm doing wrong, died like four times because of this...


cos you're bad to the bone


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> who's turning on you?



No idea, one minute it's ok, then some guys appears and whoever I was just talking to switches on me! It happened in the bar and while I was at the Docs too...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

You should be able to see who's shooting you - it says so!
IME you only get shot at if you nick anything or shoot first or if you're outside Megaton/Rivet City/Underworld and raiders/Talon mercenaries or Enclave soldiers find you and shoot on sight.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2009)

Ah. I might have er...nicked one or two things...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah. I might have er...nicked one or two things...



well people don't like it if you do that! Don't do it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> well people don't like it if you do that! Don't do it!





Can't help it man, it's just so much fun teefing everything that's not nailed down. Aint got a clue how to lock pick though, gone through like three packs of picks!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

Really? I found that a doddle


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

if I were you, I'd forget Megaton for the mo and go wondering. 
Or go to the Crater Supply shop and get that mission of the lady in there - that will get you some experience and more skills/items to do more with.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2009)

The radiatio one? I was tempted by the nuke the city quest but he seemed to be offering so little for it I thought bugger it...I killed the junkie in that house though.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm currently looking for the museum of technology. I've got a few side quests on the go like delivering some note but I kept getting my arse kicked in the wastes so I think I'll go back to them when I'm a bit more beefed up.

The auto save is a bit annoying. I turned up in Megaton with bugger all health and 74 bottle caps. One short for the doctor to sort me out so thought I'd pick pocket someone. Then the whole town turned on me just before the last autosave and I had to go all the way back to my last save as I kept dying before I could escape.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> I'm currently looking for the museum of technology. I've got a few side quests on the go like delivering some note but I kept getting my arse kicked in the wastes so I think I'll go back to them when I'm a bit more beefed up.
> 
> The auto save is a bit annoying. I turned up in Megaton with bugger all health and 74 bottle caps. One short for the doctor to sort me out so thought I'd pick pocket someone. Then the whole town turned on me just before the last autosave and I had to go all the way back to my last save as I kept dying before I could escape.



Yeah the autosave is a bit annoying I found too...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2009)

the autosave is useful cos you can immerse yourself and not worry about it but it is useful to remind yourself to do a "proper" save every couple of hours as well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the autosave is useful cos you can immerse yourself and not worry about it but it is useful to remind yourself to do a "proper" save every couple of hours as well.



I had the same problem as the Doc where in I'd die and start at the auto save which was a few seconds before I died...bloody hassle!


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2009)

ohmyliver said:


> in the pip boy - go to the weapons screen, and click on a weapon to equip it. Is that what you mean?


thanks ohmyliver 

Finding it a bit confusing using navigating with pip boy.





also don't like reading green text with black background looks blurred to me 

I to have up my thief skills have been nicking noodles in Megaton city 

*goes to page one of this thread


----------



## Structaural (Mar 25, 2009)

There's an instant save key (F6 I think), that creates new saves. I had an autosave that put me between a door and a Supermutant, that took a few goes.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I had the same problem as the Doc where in I'd die and start at the auto save which was a few seconds before I died...bloody hassle!


yes, i realised this issue early on in the game when i broke into the armoury in megaton and some bot started shooting me up along with everyone in the town. when i died and it reloaded, i thought that i was safe but because i'd gone out of the door of the armoury, the autosave remembered what had just happened and they all started shooting me again. so i had to reload an earlier save and replay a couple of bits.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2009)

Structaural said:


> There's an instant save key (F6 I think), that creates new saves. I had an autosave that put me between a door and a Supermutant, that took a few goes.



There's not F6 on the console version.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> There's not F6 on the console version.



Oh yeah


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 25, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> thanks ohmyliver
> 
> Finding it a bit confusing using navigating with pip boy.
> 
> ...



you can change the colour of the pip boy within options.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2009)

^ thanks again. I looked at that but that only for Pip-boy Im talking about the subs and when I'm asking question and replying.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> ^ thanks again. I looked at that but that only for Pip-boy Im talking about the subs and when I'm asking question and replying.



I think you can change that too.
Change HUDs and I think subs change too


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 26, 2009)

14 hours in now and I've abandoned the main quest all together in favour of the sub quests. I've just done the family one being good and been rewarded with the shishkaba which I've now got to build when I get all the parts. I've done the first chapter of the book and just started a new one to find some kids dad. I'm also running around in the sheriff's gear after he got gunned down in the bar. I feel like I'm bringing justice to the wastes. 

Couple of questions though? Where do I get the railway gun? I've got about 200 rounds for it and it looks like a lot of fun! Also I've got the snipers rifle in Minefield but I can only use it in VATS. Can you use this in a normal fpp way with the zoom sights. Finally how do you deactivate the mines!!


----------



## The Groke (Mar 26, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Couple of questions though? Where do I get the railway gun? I've got about 200 rounds for it and it looks like a lot of fun! Also I've got the snipers rifle in Minefield but I can only use it in VATS. Can you use this in a normal fpp way with the zoom sights. Finally how do you deactivate the mines!!



Railway gun is another set of plans you need to find, win or buy.

If you are on Xbox, left trigger should bring the sniper sights up in normal mode

You just have to get close enough to the mines so that the reticule changes and allows you to "pick them up" like any other grab-able item.

Of course, you have to do the grabbing part very quickly as when you approach, they spring/detonate.

I think your skills have a bearing on how much time you get to grab/deactivate them before they blow your hands off. Can't remember if it is repair or science or explosives or what though.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah, sniper rifle works outside of vats... point and shoot, or point and right mouse button (or console equvilant) will bring up the sniper sight... 

railgun, you can get it off a random encounter, or find the schematics (like the shishkebab weapon) and build it yourself...

oh and mines.. slowly get up close, and press the activate/e key and if you pass an explosive skill test you get xp and a mine, if not you most likely critically damage a limb..


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 26, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> Railway gun is another set of plans you need to find, win or buy.
> 
> If you are on Xbox, left trigger should bring the sniper sights up in normal mode
> 
> ...



Nice one !!!

I've got a couple of mines early on but they just seem to go off now without the pick up thing turning green. I brought a set of steam plans in the shop but when I go to use one of the vices it dosn't appear on the list of things to build. Maybe I'm not skilled enough yet.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 26, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Maybe I'm not skilled enough yet.



Possibly...you definitely got all the parts?


----------



## The Groke (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmm - interesting:

A quick search reveals that you can use VATS to disarm mines...

Not thought of trying that before!

it also appears that it is indeed your explosives skill that influences your ability to defuse stuff.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 27, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> Possibly...you definitely got all the parts?



Just worked out I don't have the plans yet!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 27, 2009)

In two minds over whether i want to buy the next download when its released. I ploughed through Anchorag like a knife through butter.


----------



## tommers (Mar 27, 2009)

Marius said:


> In two minds over whether i want to buy the next download when its released. I ploughed through Anchorag like a knife through butter.



I stopped with that... did you manage to keep your "strike team" alive for longer than 5 seconds?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> I stopped with that... did you manage to keep your "strike team" alive for longer than 5 seconds?


 
Well I went with primarily snipers. Plus if you run up to the other guy you can get him to ask for re-informents..

But i did the first mission without em becuase i didn't know to order them to attack lol.

I also cheated a bit by requested a weapons package. Dropping the gear. Requesting another, dropping the gear, requesting another etc. Till i had every weapon i needed once i picked it all back up. Heavy weapons sniper


----------



## The Groke (Mar 27, 2009)

Marius said:


> In two minds over whether i want to buy the next download when its released. I ploughed through Anchorag like a knife through butter.




I bought it yesterday...and then remembered I had lent the game disk to a mate.



By all accounts there is more meat on it than Anchorage - more in line with the original game, with new characters, quests and storyline.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 27, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Just worked out I don't have the plans yet!



Doh!


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 28, 2009)

finding this dull so far looks grate but the hand hold (pip-boy) 
what all this crap in it what to I keep what do I drop. 

found Springvale School


----------



## The Groke (Mar 28, 2009)

If you can't fathom out how the menu/inventory system works, perhaps you should be playing Pacman instead...


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2009)

i cant work out how to assign hot keys to weapons for some reason. it makes no sense.

Fucking epic game. 5 hours in and loving it.

Now where the fuck is ian west and why the fuck does killing the guard make all the not quite cannabils shoot me? How do they know i shot him?


dave(doesn't want those questions answered other then the guard and hot key)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

don't kill anyone unless they're trying to kill you. 
If you hurt anyone with friends nearby, they'll come after you


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2009)

hot key = go to weapons/apparel screen on pipboy, scroll to the item you want to assign, press r2 and d-pad (not stick) in direction for assigning to that direction. iirc.

i find it a bit of a pain in the arse tbf, as if you changes weapons or armour, then you lose them again anyway.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2009)

But i want his guns!

Fine.

Oh lame so you basicly have to go threough that pip mofo to change guns everytime?

dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah, what's so bad about that?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2009)

Its a bit slow. I'm used to having a scroll wheel or hitting a number key for weapons changes. Don't like having to pause the game to change em.


That bloke who is guarding that little settlement where the wests are found dead after a family raid.(a.... something) does he do any good later in the game or can i jack him for his guns?

He seems like a tool and deserves to die by my hand.


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

He gives you a mission. If you're friendly to people, they tend to give you missions*  If you want to play it evil, fine, but it will restrict you in some ways.
* except raiders, slavers, Talon mercs and Enclave soldiers - shoot to kill, or avoid (actually, that's a lie, you can get missions off some slavers).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 8, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Its a bit slow. I'm used to having a scroll wheel or hitting a number key for weapons changes. Don't like having to pause the game to change em.



Er, no, if you do what Paulie says you don't have to.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 8, 2009)

what the best gun to get for Super Mutant brute. I been using land mines ad they run towards me BOOM  but don't have many of them now. 




> Tap the direction on the D-Pad that you assigned your weapons / items with.you can put 9 weapons in hotkeys, on the d-pad


hot key from FAQ have a look at youtube for HOTKEY FALLOUT 3


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i find it a bit of a pain in the arse tbf, as if you changes weapons or armour, then you lose them again anyway.



what you/he mean by that then?

dave


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 8, 2009)

Dunno. If you _drop_ a gun that you've got in the hotkeys, it disappears from that hotkey, but as long as it's still in your inventory it stays.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Oh lame so you basicly have to go threough that pip mofo to change guns everytime?
> 
> dave


no, you can assign the hotkeys like i said. however, if you're a proper wasteland scrounger, you'll be filling up and emptying out pretty regularly (as well as the repairs needed) and if you stick something of yours in a locker that has previously been hotkeyed, you loose that hotkey even if you subsequently pick up the item again. does that make sense?

only thing i keep on a hotkey is my chinese assault rifle, fantastic multi-purpose weapon that kicks arse against almost everything.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

I never knew about hot keys and it never got in the way of my game play


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2009)

actually, i've been meaning to post about repairs as well.

you have to be very careful when making repairs with or to items that have bonus values, like some armour and weaponary. basically, you must always make sure that you repair the item with added properties using lower grade gear as the repair system has no compunction about using, say, armour with a DR of 40 to repair another suit of armour that has a max DR of 20.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> actually, i've been meaning to post about repairs as well.
> 
> you have to be very careful when making repairs with or to items that have bonus values, like some armour and weaponary. basically, you must always make sure that you repair the item with added properties using lower grade gear as the repair system has no compunction about using, say, armour with a DR of 40 to repair another suit of armour that has a max DR of 20.



I never bothered with that either, I just repaired stuff whenever I got the chance


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 8, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> what the best gun to get for Super Mutant brute. I been using land mines ad they run towards me BOOM  but don't have many of them now.



I find they tend to be rubbish shots, so I shoot them in the head with the Blackhawk from medium range, using cover to recharge my APs.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I never bothered with that either, I just repaired stuff whenever I got the chance


oh you should imo. things like the blastmaster helmet makes your grenade chucking much more effective and the armour i currently have adds to lockpick, small guns and something else again. 

but like the instructions say i suppose, different strokes for different blokes.

am currently hot on the trail of a DECK now, having gone off trail on a number of quests. 90+ hours and still going which is quite impressive.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

I just got myself the fancy medicated Power Armour, then later on, the t51b armour from Fort Constantine which makes you almost invincible


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

I didn't bother with grenades, mines or laser weapons either - I just sold them for bullets and repairs


----------



## The Groke (Apr 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I just got myself the fancy medicated Power Armour,




The one that shouts at you all the time?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> The one that shouts at you all the time?



yep!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 8, 2009)

This thread is making me want to play fallout now 

I really shouldn't, I've been bloody idle all day and I need to get shit done.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

Just play for half an hour then


----------



## The Groke (Apr 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> yep!




I used that but have just upgraded to the Winterised T5b from the Anchorage add-on.

Playing The Pitt now.

Still enjoying it, but I think I need to ramp the difficulty up now I have become so powerful.

Hit level 20 (this is my second game through) and with awesome accuracy, critical, energy and small guns stats combined with the Grim Reapers sprint perk (amongst others) I can one-shot headkill most things from miles away now.

It is still satisfying to do so though.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I just got myself the fancy medicated Power Armour, then later on, the t51b armour from Fort Constantine which makes you almost invincible


 
I tend to raid the enclaves Ravens thingy place for Tesla Power Armour and energy weapons (plasma rifles). Pew! Pew!

Kill the guards that patrol outside and job done. 

Repair em up and stash spares in a locker in my house.

Lovely resale value to the too. I love it when I fast travel to an area they send an enclave chopper after me there. Free goodies. Come to poppa.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

Marius said:


> I tend to raid the enclaves Ravens thingy place for Tesla Power Armour and energy weapons (plasma rifles). Pew! Pew!
> 
> Kill the guards that patrol outside and job done.
> 
> ...



That place was destroyed by Eden after I discovered it in the main mission, so no chance of that for me


----------



## The Groke (Apr 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> That place was destroyed by Eden after I discovered it in the main mission, so no chance of that for me




I destroyed it second time round as well.

It was actually pleasing how many little differences there were between my first and second go depending on the choices I made and some of the skills I had.

I didn't discover a fair few majorish locations and quests first time either - the Grove with the trees and the tree dude, the Slaver town etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> I used that but have just upgraded to the Winterised T5b from the Anchorage add-on.
> 
> Playing The Pitt now.
> 
> ...


I'm playing it second time round now as The Bastard and killing everyone. I'm just sweeping the whole map west to east, north to south, finding all locations, clearing them and getting my booty. Trouble is I've killed too many people - the only trader still alive is Shrapnel in Rivet City.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Just play for half an hour then


that is just stone cold impossible with this game. its easy to loose hours and hours without realising.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Apr 8, 2009)

I missed the chance of the Children of Atom quest now as the sheriff of megaton got gunned down in the bar.

Can any of the other towns inhabitants start you on the quest?


----------



## The Groke (Apr 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm playing it second time round now as The Bastard and killing everyone. I'm just sweeping the whole map west to east, north to south, finding all locations, clearing them and getting my booty. Trouble is I've killed too many people - the only trader still alive is Shrapnel in Rivet City.




That's sort of what I did, but I ended up neutral having started off as a Bastard.

It is certainly easier in someways when you steal and kill with impunity - I certainly had a lot more kit and money and levelled up far quicker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, one bug I've noticed - I got my lockpick skill up to 100 so I should be able to pick anything, but it won't do it - when I look at my stats it says it's only 97


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh, one bug I've noticed - I got my lockpick skill up to 100 so I should be able to pick anything, but it won't do it - when I look at my stats it says it's only 97


if you're pissed or addicted, you lose points. you junky alchy addict you


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> if you're pissed or addicted, you lose points. you junky alchy addict you



oh, I didn't know that - I keep drinking so I can carry more loot!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, I didn't know that - I keep drinking so I can carry more loot!


you can detox with any of the docs, as long as you don't shoot them first.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you can detox with any of the docs, as long as you don't shoot them first.



I've killed them all, apart from the unkillable one in Rivet City - will my points go back if I detox then?


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 8, 2009)

I killed the Doctor megaton as he wouldn't hill me.
_probably not the best mov_e 


yes wrong spelling hill


----------



## tommers (Apr 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I've killed them all, apart from the unkillable one in Rivet City - will my points go back if I detox then?




have you got a "my first infirmary"?  that'll do it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

tommers said:


> have you got a "my first infirmary"?  that'll do it.



nah, I killed everyone in Megaton. Unfriendly bastards.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> nah, I killed everyone in Megaton. Unfriendly bastards.




Do you have the apartment at Tenpenny Tower though?

If so, you can buy the infirmary from the supply guy and put it in your pad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't have any apartments cos I killed everyone. I am The Bastard and I take my role very seriously.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't have any apartments cos I killed everyone. I am The Bastard and I take my role very seriously.




Well yeah, but you blow up megaton first in the quest and get the apartment and _then_ kill everyone.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't blow it up cos I don't have enough science.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 8, 2009)

Being a real bastard means making friends with people first and then killing them.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I can't blow it up cos I don't have enough science.



You can take the Mentats obtained from conversation with Burke which gives you a temp boost - enough to plant the detonator.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

I killed him too, though I'm sure I can get some mentats from somewhere


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> Being a real bastard means making friends with people first and then killing them.



You're right. Maybe I should be The Psychopath then.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> You're right. Maybe I should be The Psychopath then.



It's a tricky line to tread...

For example: I slaughtered every slaver in the slaver town and ended up back at "neutral" alignment as they are deemed "evil" and thus make you gooder when you kill them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> It's a tricky line to tread...
> 
> For example: I slaughtered every slaver in the slaver town and ended up back at "neutral" alignment as they are deemed "evil" and thus make you gooder when you kill them.



oh I killed them all too, but I still have the most negative karma possible I think - I think I have the title of Urban Nightmare


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2009)

that hot key makes everything so much better.

Umm is there a very simple way to kill mole rats that im missing? I'm getting pissed off spunking ammo on them.


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

shoot them or batter them - I never had any trouble with them


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2009)

no trouble i just dont have enough ammo to waste three four bullets on the fucks.(I NEED GUNS!!!!!!)

Was wondering if they die with one stroke of the knife or any other one hit kill type job.


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

baseball bat does a good job early in the game, super sledge later in it


----------



## tommers (Apr 8, 2009)

kained&able said:


> no trouble i just dont have enough ammo to waste three four bullets on the fucks.(I NEED GUNS!!!!!!)
> 
> Was wondering if they die with one stroke of the knife or any other one hit kill type job.
> 
> ...



martha in megaton has a quest which gives you something capable of killing them in one hit.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2009)

bollocks just sold my bat. oh well it will be cheap enough to buy a new one.


think im doing a load of stuff for martha now. She the supplies one writing the book or the wifey of the child of the atom tosser? If the book girl im just about to walk into the middle of a mine field for her.


I love this game!


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

there's a good place to rest up in the house at the beginning of that Minefield


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 8, 2009)

Great. I fancy a play and not only does Steam fuck me about for an hour or so, now it wants to update the whole thing. 51 minutes 30 seconds left. Hairy weasel cocks.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2009)

hard luck, i squeezed in a quick 2 and half hour stint when i got in from work. finally found the GECK


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2009)

Man I aint touched this game in weeks. Gonna plough into it this weekend, just hoping I can resist the urge to rob and kill everyone I meat...


----------



## kained&able (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah i really think when i become a bit harder and well armed i'm going to start being a right cunt in this game.  Its rare games give ypu the oppitunity.


dave


----------



## Structaural (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't played since November, might be time to revisit (new PS3 been taking up my time but it's crap for FPSs). 
How many people are playing this on console?


----------



## bmd (Apr 9, 2009)

Structaural said:


> How many people are playing this on console?



I am, on the 360. 

I used to play FPSs on PC only but tbh I'm not that bothered about which platform I play on anymore. Console shooters are optimised for their platform, they may use different skills but I don't think they're lesser ones really and the game is just as good on a console as on a pc, imo. 

Downloadable and fan-made content is a different thing of course and it does feel like console owners get ripped off when it comes to that but that's more to do with the nature of the platform, rather than any specific intent and by that I mean that pc owners have a lot easier access to the tools to faff with a game than console owners do.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2009)

Structaural said:


> I haven't played since November, might be time to revisit (new PS3 been taking up my time but it's crap for FPSs).
> How many people are playing this on console?



I'm playing the 360 version too.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Apr 9, 2009)

Me 3!

Enjoying it a lot but I tend to use VATS as opposed normal FPP shooting. If I was playing on a PC I'm sure this wouldn't be the case.


----------



## lemontop (Apr 9, 2009)

.


----------



## tommers (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, I've just picked it up again too....  I'm quite shocked that I'd only racked up about 40 odd hours, I think my Oblivion saves are at about 100+.

Anyway - finishing off the survival guide missions and then going to crack on with the main quest...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2009)

Structaural said:


> I haven't played since November, might be time to revisit (new PS3 been taking up my time but it's crap for FPSs).
> How many people are playing this on console?



Xbox360 - is there any other way?


----------



## Structaural (Apr 9, 2009)

Interesting.. quite a few of you, I'm considering getting the PS3 version as I'm running pirate PC version and this game deserves to be bought and I like the idea of playing it on a mahoosive screen. I use a lot of VATs on the PC, looks better in slo-mo


----------



## The Groke (Apr 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Xbox360 - is there any other way?




Yeah - I do have it on PC too, but I gladly swap the slightly shinier graphics and smoother performance for being able to play it slumped in my lounge on the king-size bean-bang on the 42" TV.

XBox FTW.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 10, 2009)

I've got it on the 360, only played about 20 minutes on it but looking to give it some attention over the weekend.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 11, 2009)

on my way to to volt 112 
need ammo for assault rifle


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2009)

I cleared out Fort Bannister yesterday with my new power armour and plasma rifle.  It was great fun, lots of piles of green goo that used to be talon mercs.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 11, 2009)

I have just done all the ants mission(other then find a home for kiddie but fuck him for now) in grey ditch. Some intense shit. Also had a load of mercs try to umm merc me and have a 1000 caps bounty on my head for some reason.

Think once i have got myself ammod up i might just go for an explore as i can't be arsed to kill murlurks for that book.

That sniper in minefield probabley needs to die and might have a scout around past it, there seems to be a big space with no tag on the map up there.

dave


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 11, 2009)

now has magnum with scope


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> That sniper in minefield probabley needs to die and might have a scout around past it, there seems to be a big space with no tag on the map up there.



you might meet herbert.  or bob.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 12, 2009)

i shot the fucker before we got to herbert or bob tbh. well annoying


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 12, 2009)

I found penny towers and shot old man at top for his sniper rifle
Bad move ?

WOW did you all now you can place objects on others ?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 12, 2009)

tommers said:


> you might meet herbert.  or bob.



No idea who your on about. I did find agathas house, vault 98(or something) an old cop shop(that sounds like it crawls wth super mutants ) and an alien blaster though.

Is there any other ammo around for the alien blaster. Im guessing not and i take it it would be a bad plan to use it unless absolutly needed. It looks badass!

dave


----------



## The Groke (Apr 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Is there any other ammo around for the alien blaster.



All the ammo for it is in and around the crash side - you get a few hundred rounds in total in the whole game, so yeah - it is worth saving for the trickier foes.


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2009)

The Groke said:


> All the ammo for it is in and around the crash side - you get a few hundred rounds in total in the whole game, so yeah - it is worth saving for the trickier foes.



I haven't found that yet.  Found some of the ammo for it but no gun...

(Don't tell me where it is.)

Although, I haven't even found dogmeat yet.

(Don't tell me where he is.)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2009)

why don't you want to know where the gun is? 
there is extra ammo in Fort somewhere or other, near Fairfax Ruins in the south, but you have to get through a lot of locked doors to get to it.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 12, 2009)

ohh didn't ever occur to me that you could go south from megatonne!


dave


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 12, 2009)

Megaton's in the middle of the map!


----------



## kained&able (Apr 12, 2009)

what theres an east and a west too??? sweet! I'm not going to do a quest for ages i can tell!

dave(no longer a member of the flat earth society)


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 12, 2009)

There's like a hundred different locations with stuff in them.


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> why don't you want to know where the gun is?



so I can find it by myself....  No point just following directions.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2009)

I use the walkthrough loads, otherwise I wouldn't find anything


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 13, 2009)

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout_3_weapons

----------------
Was stuck on Picking up the Trail, till last night


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I use the walkthrough loads, otherwise I wouldn't find anything






Fair enough.  I will probably look once I think I'm getting bored of it, but it's more satisfying to find it yourself.

In other news, Star Paladin Cross lasted about 10 mins with me last night.   I just cannot keep anybody else alive.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 13, 2009)

i found big town and have  a load of new quests added. woo hoo! inculding the police station i nearly cleaned out the other day but got scared after hearing a super mutant.

I think i'm still too scared to do that one though it does sound more then a little rowdy. & there is a shit sounding quest that requires a medic and a hacker which sounds like an easy way to make some money.

Good stuff.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Apr 14, 2009)

i have found the much fabled dog meat. he is quite useful isn't he.


dave


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2009)

dog meat was a great companion who got offed by a fecking deathclaw


----------



## kained&able (Apr 14, 2009)

oh shit he can die? thats lame. Reckon i will be saving my game a lot more often now then.

Hes a good scavenger.


dave


----------



## The Groke (Apr 14, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i have found the much fabled dog meat. he is quite useful isn't he.
> 
> 
> dave




You know, despite having played through the game twice now and uncovered a pretty fair chunk of the things you can see and do, I never did find that fucking dog!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2009)

He's in the Scrapyard, just south of Minefield.
Companions just get in the way though.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> He's in the Scrapyard, just south of Minefield.
> Companions just get in the way though.


 
I armed that super mutant guy with a laser gattling gun. He was obliterating everything for me. Then I realised I hadn't gained experience for ages as he was taking all my kills.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 14, 2009)

i've been getting a load of experience by following a load of exiled brotherhood peeps about letting them do all the work and then popping the last shot off with a pistol to kill the dude. My experience points! Oh yes!


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 14, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> He's in the Scrapyard, just south of Minefield.
> Companions just get in the way though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## tommers (Apr 14, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


>



Bruce Willis is a ghost.

Kevin Spacey is Kyser Soze.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2009)

the dog dies in the end


----------



## kained&able (Apr 15, 2009)

dog meat seems to have scarpered off somewhere.

Tried looking for him at my megaton house and at vault 101 but he wasn't there.

Didn't see a "dogmeat has died" type message so i think he is still alive.


Any ideas?


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2009)

He waits somewhere if you lose contact with him - can't remember where though - might be one of the many vaults


----------



## tommers (Apr 15, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> He waits somewhere if you lose contact with him - can't remember where though - might be one of the many vaults



the internet seems to think he'll turn up at vault 101.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2009)

you just did what you told me off for!


----------



## kained&able (Apr 15, 2009)

i looked he wasnt there

but from reading a bit it seems he can go walkies for a couple of days sometimes.

I thought you didn't do wlkthroughs tommers?

dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 15, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> you just did what you told me off for!



No I didn't.

You told me where to find him.

Dave's already found him and then lost him again.  That's just annoying, there's no satisfaction in finding him again, there's just worry and then a vague sense of anger that the game doesn't tell you where he is.

Put it this way, I'm being a helpful friend... you like to go round telling kids there's no santa claus.


----------



## tommers (Apr 15, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I thought you didn't do wlkthroughs tommers?



I don't normally dave but I haven't found dogmeat yet so it makes no odds to me where he goes when you lose him. 

That was from a forum anyway.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 15, 2009)

i'll let you off then.

why haven't you found him yet? you pretending you havent seen orang utans post or can you not follow a road?


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 15, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i'll let you off then.
> 
> why haven't you found him yet? you pretending you havent seen orang utans post or can you not follow a road?



I'm trying to forget what he told me dave but it's burned into my soul!  Burned I tell you!

Nah, I was in the final sequence for my first character when the bombshell dropped and I've just restarted with another one and been playing about getting out of the vault and trying to nick things (which resulted in me killing moriarty last night when he took exception to me picking his pocket.) 

I'll go and get him later on...


----------



## kained&able (Apr 15, 2009)

im actually really looking foward to playing through it again being as much a cunt as i can be. Picking everyones pocket nicking stuff left righ and centre  nukeing megaton city and all the shit like that.

It will amuse me.



dave


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 15, 2009)

It's taken a while for me to get into this but now I'm hooked.

The pleasure of getting close to a Ghoul, using VATS and blowing the head clean off can't be described.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2009)

finished it, bit of an anti-climatic endpiece, but started it again on hard so it must have something. need a new game, is resi5 too similar?


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 15, 2009)

> Paulie Tandoori  	 finished it


 how long it take you ?

Im in Vault 87 FUCKING super mutants


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2009)

110 hours, give or take a few minutes


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2009)

how do you know that? I'd really like to know how long I've spent on this game


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2009)

it's on the last save file data. which i did dead close to the end.

press start and you get the menu for save/load/etc. then just go to load and see the top (last) save and after a second it all is displayed.


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> finished it, bit of an anti-climatic endpiece, but started it again on hard so it must have something. need a new game, is resi5 too similar?



Really?  I liked the end sequence.  Although obviously I'm not going to go into any details.

Anyway, you know the bit when you're getting to where you need to do the end bit?  And you've got some help?

I liked that.   I thought that was proper cool.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 16, 2009)

dogmeat found me again!


dave


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 16, 2009)

end Vault 87 feels cheated. 

all that hard work only for some fuck to take the GEEk off me


----------



## Gromit (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats life in the post apocalyptic world. Dog eat dog. Sometimes you win and sometime you lose.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Take it Back - I put the code in then died  If I let her put the code in does the game not end.

edit: put code in and them got the black & white footage 

Is that it


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2009)

yep, that's it


----------



## kained&able (Apr 18, 2009)

Was doing the android quest thingy almost done it but i need lock pick 100 to open a sodding door

Thats not fair

it's going to take me ages to level up enough for that.


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2009)

I think you can go round another way if you are where I think you are


----------



## The Groke (Apr 18, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I think you can go round another way if you are where I think you are




Correct...


Try approaching from below.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 18, 2009)

i found the first little door and then a second but then i drown or die(even after popping enough buffout to get me addicted and a rad-x). Its bare annoying so i have given up.

I am now in vault 92 trying to find a violin that i may give to a nice lady or i may sell depending on what its worth.

dave


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i found the first little door and then a second but then i drown or die(even after popping enough buffout to get me addicted and a rad-x). Its bare annoying so i have given up.
> 
> I am now in vault 92 trying to find a violin that i may give to a nice lady or i may sell depending on what its worth.
> 
> dave


oh, i found the violin but never found the lady.....


----------



## kained&able (Apr 19, 2009)

she is more then a bit off the beaten track it has to be said. I found her by randomly putting a map marker down on the map and going to it.


dave


----------



## EddyBlack (Apr 19, 2009)

I got a bit bored and stopped playing when I got to level 20 and had reached the part of the main quest were you go to the children's city. Is there much more after that or was I quite near the end?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2009)

loads more


----------



## kained&able (Apr 20, 2009)

God finding that violin took time


dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 20, 2009)

Apparently there's another expansion coming next year called Fallout: Las Vegas...


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 20, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apparently there's another expansion coming next year called Fallout: Las Vegas...



I thought it wasn't an expansion, but a seperate thing done by Obsidian, with alot of the original team behind Fallout 1+2... 

didn't interplay still have the copyright to develop a MMORPG based on Fallout which that comes out I will have to never, ever play, or read reviews/previews for fear of losing girlfriend/life/etc


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 20, 2009)

ohmyliver said:


> I thought it wasn't an expansion, but a seperate thing done by Obsidian, with alot of the original team behind Fallout 1+2...
> 
> didn't interplay still have the copyright to develop a MMORPG based on Fallout which that comes out I will have to never, ever play, or read reviews/previews for fear of losing girlfriend/life/etc



Oh right it might be, just assumed it was an expansion from the skim read I did...


----------



## kained&able (Apr 20, 2009)

are the expansions worth getting? how big are they(file size wise)


dave


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> God finding that violin took time
> 
> 
> dave



That's how you get the Blackhawk.

You did get the Blackhawk out of it, yeah?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah got the black hawk. not used it yet though.

Any good?

I've been going to the arlington liabery which was fun. Those turret things are cunts. Especially with 7 raiders about the place as well.

Now onto robotech plant. I presume its going to be rowdy as fuck in there.

Dogmeat is lame. He keeps wondering off for ages. His only use seems to be if you can't find a dead body yyou can ask him to find some ammo follow him and pick up thier armour as well.


dave


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 21, 2009)

most of the turrets have computer consoles that can be hacked, and the targetting reset, which means that they'll attack everything, and so raiders/supermutants will attack the turrets for you...

eta not actually attached to the turrents... but in the same general location


----------



## kained&able (Apr 21, 2009)

i have more missles then i know what do to with so its not a real problem to be honest.

In side the liabery i found a terminal and shut em down so its all good.

my hacking skill is a bit shit, i'm under 50 still need to put on a labcoat to be able to hack average terminals.


dave


----------



## Mooncat (Apr 21, 2009)

kained&able said:


> are the expansions worth getting? how big are they(file size wise)
> 
> 
> dave



Anchorage is about 350 meg.  Took me about an hour and a half to finish it but I suppose I did just blat through it.  

The gauss gun is teh awesome


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 21, 2009)

oooooo, i just came close to getting very very cross with this  trying to get into the underwater section of rivet city and got slightly confused about which way i was going. then a mirelurk started attacking me underwater also. so i dashed towards a door (which was actually the way i'd come in) - this comes out underneath a steel overhead walkway that you swim out from underneath before surfacing i.e you can't breath until you do.

except that i simply didn't have enough air in my lungs to make it. so the latest autoload simply started replaying this over and over and over again. _and_ i hadn't done a 'normal' save since i'd started (doh!) ~ 2 hours previously. i'd completed 3 seperate parts of 3 quests, amongst other things. i changed settings from hard to easy and this didn't seem to make any difference. until, whether by luck or by judgement i don't know, i managed to just crest the surface in time and fuck the fuck off out of there.

but good reminder to remember to make the occasional 'normal' save as well as relying on autosaves.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 21, 2009)

i couldnt work out where to go under rivet city to get to the bow bit

its really easy to get turned round when you surface for air

Just been doing the GNR plaza bit. That gets fairly intense and i now have a fat man!!!! Just wish i hadn't sold loads of nukes early on in the game to raise cash.

Oh and dogmeat randomly turned up to say hello to me in the gnr plaza the tit!


dave


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 21, 2009)

kained&able said:


> yeah got the black hawk. not used it yet though.
> 
> Any good?



Yes, the best small gun except at very long range in my opinion. It does a shitload of damage, fires faster than the sniper rifle and you can zoom in when not in VATS. Two headshots will take out pretty much anybody. Not much good against groups of people, but then you want explosives for that anyway.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 21, 2009)

> trying to get into the underwater section of rivet city




what! I did rivet city (market) and say that I kill the robot but lied didn't see an underwater mission.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 21, 2009)

There's an entrance to the rear hull section underwater. I think it's one of the hardest parts of the game actually - it's almost entirely dark, stuffed with mirelurks at very close quarters, and you drown a lot. It's certainly one of the scarier ones.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 21, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> what! I did rivet city (market) and say that I kill the robot but lied didn't see an underwater mission.


you can get to the same bit of the boat by a ramp to the south but you need 100 lockpick. or you walk up the steps at the south end of the market and walk off the splintered deck and down into the water (radsuit on and rad-x swallowed). swarming with mirelurks inside.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i couldnt work out where to go under rivet city to get to the bow bit
> 
> its really easy to get turned round when you surface for air



that's when the local map comes in useful


----------



## Mooncat (Apr 22, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> what! I did rivet city (market) and say that I kill the robot but lied didn't see an underwater mission.



Its part of the 'Wasteland Survival Guide' mission - the last bit in fact.  

I couldn't find the underwater door either and had to use Mentats and some outfit to pick the lock upstairs


----------



## purplex (Apr 22, 2009)

New fallout game is coming
http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3173826


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Apr 22, 2009)

purplex said:


> New fallout game is coming
> http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3173826


Not too soon I hope. I'm still only about 14 hours in.

Difficult to play when the weather is so good.


----------



## Mooncat (Apr 23, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Not too soon I hope. I'm still only about 14 hours in.
> 
> Difficult to play when the weather is so good.



Lightweight


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2009)

what weather?


----------



## Dandred (Apr 24, 2009)

I need an excuse to carry on playing, I've done quite a bit, up to level 20 but have no drive to do anything more.

I might start a new character, but I find doing the quests again boring, (this is my third character).

Meh....


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2009)

play another game then!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

really enjoying playing it thru again, i must say. upped the difficulty level (altho i went back to easy for the sunken adventure cos it was fucking me off) and there are so many different outcomes depending on what you decide to do that its almost like playing it from scratch again


----------



## Dandred (Apr 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> play another game then!



But there is still a lot I haven't done


----------



## kained&able (Apr 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> really enjoying playing it thru again, i must say. upped the difficulty level (altho i went back to easy for the sunken adventure cos it was fucking me off) and there are so many different outcomes depending on what you decide to do that its almost like playing it from scratch again



why would you play it on easy at all? Easy is just for getting used to the controls surely! bloody n00b!


I reckon it would be quite a lot of fun to pay the game through again using as little gatts as possible, keeping it all ninja and stealthy.


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I reckon it would be quite a lot of fun to pay the game through again using as little gatts as possible, keeping it all ninja and stealthy.



That's weird dave.  Once I'm finished with fable and go back to fallout then that is almost exactly what I'm going to do.  I might even just use a sword.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 24, 2009)

i reckon its just about doable although i think running into a deathclaw or big bear thingy for the first time will be a complete bastard. Might actually find a use for a stealth boy though!

between that chinease sword the sheesh kebab and the death claw gauntlet thingy i reckon if you rig your stats right it could be fun.


dave


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> why would you play it on easy at all? Easy is just for getting used to the controls surely! bloody n00b!
> 
> 
> I reckon it would be quite a lot of fun to pay the game through again using as little gatts as possible, keeping it all ninja and stealthy.
> ...


i didn't do it on easy, i did it on normal and now playing on hard. but i was getting fucked off with the mirelurks fucking me up in the ship so i switched to easy for that bit. it's very impressive how many different outcomes there are to your actions depending on what you do/say/shoot....


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i reckon its just about doable although i think running into a deathclaw or big bear thingy for the first time will be a complete bastard. Might actually find a use for a stealth boy though!
> 
> between that chinease sword the sheesh kebab and the death claw gauntlet thingy i reckon if you rig your stats right it could be fun.



yeah, I like the shock sword.  

Or there's that one with the vampires that I couldn't get hold of last time.

Whatever, it would probably get a bit dull, but could be fun for a while...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> why would you play it on easy at all? Easy is just for getting used to the controls surely! bloody n00b!
> 
> 
> I reckon it would be quite a lot of fun to pay the game through again using as little gatts as possible, keeping it all ninja and stealthy.
> ...


I always play on easy - why make it needlessly difficult

Having said that, I'm playing RE5 on normal cos I forgot to switch it to easy.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 24, 2009)

beacuse its far far to easy and therefore completely unewarding playing games on easy.


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2009)

I dunno - the fights are better cos you don't die as easily.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 24, 2009)

thats what stimpacks are for!


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2009)

but you run out of those - I like a game to run smooth, I don't like starting all over again and doing the same battles - it gets boring when you do that - I like a game to move fast


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

its moves fast on hard level, just means that the battles become more tactical and you can't simply go in all guns blazing every time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2009)

but that's the fun of it - massacring raiders!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2009)

I think F3 is quite well balanced on Normal, at least initially - it's challenging but you don't just die because some raider was hiding behind a crate. Once you get to level 20 it's a bit too easy though. I was going to go around with my L20 character doing all the quests I'd not done, but they're not challenging when you can easily kill everyone as long as you're actually _awake_. I have about 60 stimpacks, a dozen Stealth Boys, Med-X out the arse, 95% VATS to the head most of the time... the endgame mission I'm finding a bit dull now.

I think I'll switch to Hard with my new nutcase character, and do more melee and close combat.


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I think I'll switch to Hard with my new nutcase character, and do more melee and close combat.




Unarmed.  

Creep, creep, creep, smack!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

yes, i thought it became a bit too straightforward from level 20 onwards.


----------



## bmd (Apr 24, 2009)

tommers said:


> That's weird dave.  Once I'm finished with fable and go back to fallout then that is almost exactly what I'm going to do.  I might even just use a sword.



Have you played Mass Effect tommers? Just about finished it and it was ace, as good as Fallout 3 imo, but in a different way.


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Have you played Mass Effect tommers? Just about finished it and it was ace, as good as Fallout 3 imo, but in a different way.



Yeah, very similar to KOTOR.  I got as far as the citadel and then got bored of the whole talking to people thing.  I liked the actiony bits but the plot bits bored me.  I might pick it up again at some point though...


----------



## revol68 (Apr 25, 2009)

The talking to people bits are great in mass effect, the sotry itself is brilliant and epic, the only gripe I have with it is the blandness of alot of the side quests but the main narrative is astounding, my girlfriend watched me playing it and really enjoyed the story.


----------



## tommers (Apr 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> The talking to people bits are great in mass effect, the sotry itself is brilliant and epic, the only gripe I have with it is the blandness of alot of the side quests but the main narrative is astounding, my girlfriend watched me playing it and really enjoyed the story.







is that what she said?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> is that what she said?



yeah, I mean she was reading a couple of books at the time but she did actually demand to see the cut scenes and was pissed off when I finished it when she wasn't there.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 26, 2009)

Well great. I finished it and... er... well, I don't want to spoil it for people, but there's a follower you can get just before the endgame mission, the presence of which would logically mean you didn't have to do what you did, eh?


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well great. I finished it and... er... well, I don't want to spoil it for people, but there's a follower you can get just before the endgame mission, the presence of which would logically mean you didn't have to do what you did, eh?



Yeah.  That's exactly what I thought.  um... this is exactly the kind of situation he's there for...


----------



## The Groke (Apr 26, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well great. I finished it and... er... well, I don't want to spoil it for people, but there's a follower you can get just before the endgame mission, the presence of which would logically mean you didn't have to do what you did, eh?




Yeah - that really fucked me off too.

My understanding is that the end removing, level cap raising, third and final add-on due next month does address this issue as a means to allowing the game to continue after the denouement.


----------



## bmd (Apr 26, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well great. I finished it and... er... well, I don't want to spoil it for people, but there's a follower you can get just before the endgame mission, the presence of which would logically mean you didn't have to do what you did, eh?



I finished it at level 12. Was really pissed off when it ended, I thought the narrative was like an intermission or something. 

**SPOILER BELOW**









But fuck me, that robot was awesome, one of the most amazing parts to a game I've ever been involved in.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 27, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> I finished it at level 12. Was really pissed off when it ended, I thought the narrative was like an intermission or something.
> 
> **SPOILER BELOW**
> 
> ...




Prime!!


----------



## Epona (Apr 27, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Have you played Mass Effect tommers? Just about finished it and it was ace, as good as Fallout 3 imo, but in a different way.


Should I get Mass Effect then?  I've never tried it.  I love Fallout 3 and KOTOR/KOTOR 2 (also the Baldur's Gate series, the NWN series, and the whole Morrowind/Oblivion type thing too, I like RPGs!), which game would you say it's most similar to?


----------



## bmd (Apr 27, 2009)

Epona said:


> Should I get Mass Effect then?  I've never tried it.  I love Fallout 3 and KOTOR/KOTOR 2 (also the Baldur's Gate series, the NWN series, and the whole Morrowind/Oblivion type thing too, I like RPGs!), which game would you say it's most similar to?



It's quite similar to KOTOR in the way the storyline evolves through loads of different worlds, branches and characters but basically it's a brilliant RPG so you'll love it.


----------



## tommers (Apr 27, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> But fuck me, that robot was awesome, one of the most amazing parts to a game I've ever been involved in.




Yeah, that was the bit I was talking about earlier on.  Loved it.  I wonder how the add on is going to handle that still being about?  You might even get to use it again...


----------



## bmd (Apr 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> Yeah, that was the bit I was talking about earlier on.  Loved it.  I wonder how the add on is going to handle that still being about?  You might even get to use it again...



OR BE IT!!!

Stood in it's head, looking out of it's eyes, a lever in each hand with a button on top. Walking Robot Death! 

Actually, that sounds like a blues player.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 28, 2009)

rileys rangers have suddently decide they don't like me

i think i might have accidently shot at one of them while trying to deal with 5 super mutants or something.

Went to thier compund to download some map locations and they all started shooting at me.

Killed one of the twats nicked his stuff and legged it(im fucking hardcore!)

anyway to get them back onside or have i got to kill them all to be able to get to the computer and get that money stream back?

dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2009)

just go somewhwere else and sleep for three days and come right back - they should have forgotten about your transgression by then - that's how I managed to empty out Rivet City of goods and bodies


----------



## bmd (Apr 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> rileys rangers have suddently decide they don't like me
> 
> i think i might have accidently shot at one of them while trying to deal with 5 super mutants or something.
> 
> ...



I'm just on that quest now. I've got whatsisname with me, the mutant with the gatling laser, good thing is it's easy and you get loads of stuff to trade, bad thing is you don't get any XP.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 28, 2009)

bob marleys dad said:


> but fuck me, that robot was awesome, one of the most amazing parts to a game i've ever been involved in.





Spoiler: liberty prime



"Democracy is truth! Communism is death!"


----------



## bmd (Apr 28, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Spoiler: liberty prime
> 
> 
> 
> "Democracy is truth! Communism is death!"



I loved the way it talked, you could tell that the Bethesda devs had had a ball with the script. 

There's loads of touchs like that in the game.  I really like the preacher at Megaton or The Family, they're great and the game really rewards you for not always choosing the obvious path.

The robot with the wig on made me laugh as well.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, it's a proper RPG; it's full of details that only appear in certain situations and aren't just part of a preset track, like... a real world or something.

I was initially sceptical at the move to the more FPS style in 3, as opposed to 1 and 2, but it's kept up to the old standards. Easily my favourite game recently. I prefer it to Bioshock, which is also clever and has lots of references and a solid plot (and has a better visual style IMO) but is far too linear.

If they did an MMO I'd be there in a shot, wasting my money.


----------



## bmd (Apr 29, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yeah, it's a proper RPG; it's full of details that only appear in certain situations and aren't just part of a preset track, like... a real world or something.
> 
> I was initially sceptical at the move to the more FPS style in 3, as opposed to 1 and 2, but it's kept up to the old standards. Easily my favourite game recently. I prefer it to Bioshock, which is also clever and has lots of references and a solid plot (and has a better visual style IMO) but is far too linear.
> 
> If they did an MMO I'd be there in a shot, wasting my money.



I read that and thought "oh yeah, it's a Role Playing Game, it's supposed to be like real life" and you're right, it's as good as it gets in that respect, I'd forgotten that games could be like this, that they can draw me in so much.

I loved Bioshock too, I might play it again before the next one comes out, but as you say, it's very linear. Fallout 3 is what they used to call free-roaming, isn't it. I was thinking yesterday about just walking the entire map once I get to level 15 and discovering everything that way. It's that kind of game for me, I don't want it to end.


----------



## kained&able (May 1, 2009)

i've found daddy(how goddanm annoying is that cracking the notes thingy in that simulation! i needed to write things down ffs)! and he is now taking me to project purity to do suff.

Please tell me i'm not near the end.

I havent even played with power armour yet ffs!


dave


----------



## bmd (May 1, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i've found daddy(how goddanm annoying is that cracking the notes thingy in that simulation! i needed to write things down ffs)! and he is now taking me to project purity to do suff.
> 
> Please tell me i'm not near the end.
> 
> ...



Nah, you've got a while yet. Loads more quests etc.  

And the power armour ain't all that imo, the Tesla one is quite good but you lose the ability to carry quite a lot in return for the amour and as I like to carry a spare of my equipment to repair it with then that's a lot of weight. I use the Reilly's Ranger's one and loads of chems etc.


----------



## kained&able (May 1, 2009)

yeah i got ranger armour on at the moment. Tis good.

Spare weapons are kept in my locker untill repairs are needed.

My combat shotgun is broken


dave(is all about the shotgun)


----------



## bmd (May 1, 2009)

kained&able said:


> yeah i got ranger armour on at the moment. Tis good.
> 
> Spare weapons are kept in my locker untill repairs are needed.
> 
> ...



I love that gun. You could try getting The Terrible Shotgun, and use yours to repair it with.


----------



## tommers (May 1, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Nah, you've got a while yet. Loads more quests etc.
> 
> And the power armour ain't all that imo, the Tesla one is quite good but you lose the ability to carry quite a lot in return for the amour and as I like to carry a spare of my equipment to repair it with then that's a lot of weight. I use the Reilly's Ranger's one and loads of chems etc.



Hmmm, I don't know.  Winterized T-51b power armour is pretty cool.  I liked to keep everything in the locker and just take out maybe 2 rifles with me, leaving plenty of space for loot.


----------



## bmd (May 1, 2009)

tommers said:


> Hmmm, I don't know.  Winterized T-51b power armour is pretty cool.  I liked to keep everything in the locker and just take out maybe 2 rifles with me, leaving plenty of space for loot.



Never thought about putting stuff in a locker. 

Do you mean the one at the Megaton house or at Reilly's Rangers place? I've not even seen that armour you're talking about, where do I pick one of those up?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2009)

Haven't you got a house in Megaton or a hotel room in Rivet City yet?


----------



## tommers (May 1, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Never thought about putting stuff in a locker.
> 
> Do you mean the one at the Megaton house or at Reilly's Rangers place? I've not even seen that armour you're talking about, where do I pick one of those up?



In Megaton but I guess if you're evil then the one at tenpenny towers.  You can hold whatever you like in there.  I've got one example of every common gun in pristine condition. 



Spoiler: armour



You get it at the end of the anchorage expansion.  It never degrades.


----------



## bmd (May 1, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Haven't you got a house in Megaton or a hotel room in Rivet City yet?



I've got the house yeah but I just never thought of putting my stuff in it. Yes, I know, it's a house, that's where stuff is kept etc. 

Thanks tommers.


----------



## tommers (May 1, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> I've got the house yeah but I just never thought of putting my stuff in it. Yes, I know, it's a house, that's where stuff is kept etc.
> 
> Thanks tommers.




Dude.  I have just, like totally, revolutionized your Fallout3 experience.  OMG.



You doofus.


----------



## bmd (May 1, 2009)

tommers said:


> Dude.  I have just, like totally, revolutionized your Fallout3 experience.  OMG.
> 
> 
> 
> You doofus.



Oh Em Gee. Like, yeah.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2009)

have you pimped your house yet? I got myself a proper bachelor pad


----------



## kained&able (May 2, 2009)

how do you get the hotel room in rivet city do you just pay for it? Or is it part of a quest?


My megaton pad has infirmary, work table and chem lab but havent bothered pimping it with themes yet. Should i?


I am now trained in power armour and just about to equip. I also have a companion which i will have fun sending to thier doom. I have no side quests that i know about at the moment though which is kinda lame, dont really want to do the main story yet.(up to searching lamplight caves for vault 82)


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2009)

you pay for it


----------



## kained&able (May 2, 2009)

so about the only point in getting it would be the extra locker space?


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2009)

it's just for fun


----------



## bmd (May 2, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's just for fun



You've killed everyone in Rivet City. 

I killed everyone in Megaton and then felt really guilty and started from an earlier save.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2009)

not everyone - some people won't die and the guards respawn


----------



## dlx1 (May 2, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> have you pimped your house yet? I got myself a proper bachelor pad


 have you got an Xbox and big ass telly


----------



## bmd (May 2, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> not everyone - *some people won't die* and the guards respawn



Bastards! 

Tip: have you tried stabbing them repeatedly with the combat knife for half an hour?


----------



## kained&able (May 2, 2009)

i dont even own a knife! Pointless fucking things.

Bollocks to all the non projectile weapons.


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2009)

I never used any melee weapons, except when i had to bash some mole rats for some quest


----------



## kained&able (May 2, 2009)

i tried the basball bat and the super sledge but decided they were shit.


Do you not get xp after you hit level 20 i've killed loads of things and noticed anything go up. tis strange.


dave


----------



## bmd (May 2, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i dont even own a knife! Pointless fucking things.
> 
> Bollocks to all the non projectile weapons.
> 
> ...



Yeah melee is shit innit, although I quite like using the chinese sword for the massive cockroach things and that sword whatsisface had, head of The Family looked quite good, actually looked like a Vibrosword from KOTOR. 

I have tried melee but it seems like a real commitment to actually choose those attributes over guns. And the weapons are mostly shite. I mean come on, enhanced sledgehammer? WTF?


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Do you not get xp after you hit level 20 i've killed loads of things and noticed anything go up. tis strange.



yeah dave, it stops at level 20*


*until the expansion which comes out on monday and extends it to 30...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 3, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> not everyone - some people won't die and the guards respawn


that's cos they;re androids innit, like the one that you need to hunt down....


----------



## bmd (May 3, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that's cos they;re androids innit, like the one that you need to hunt down....



I told that bloke that he'd died and the quest ended. I might fight my way through the mirelurk nest and have a chat with Pinkerton since you've said that.


----------



## kained&able (May 3, 2009)

did you get given android boys gun? Its the shit!(well for a lazer rifle)


dave


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 3, 2009)

yes, a fantastic bit of kit.


----------



## bmd (May 3, 2009)

kained&able said:


> did you get given android boys gun? Its the shit!(well for a lazer rifle)
> 
> 
> dave



No. 

Everyone is getting brilliant kit but me. 

*throws Fallout 3 in the bin*


----------



## kained&able (May 4, 2009)

Ohh those enclave twats are annoying! with thier bloody pulse grenades and thier stealing of my gecko.


dave


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

holy shit i've completed it!

defeinaly going to do it again as theres loads i never got round to doing. I think theres even a vault or two i never went into.

It could do with one extra massive battle. Like the big thing breaking halfway through and millions of troops swarming at you. It never quite got intense enough for my liking, could have done with a proper fps type boss/final fight rather then it ending like that.

Definatly going to stick it up too hard next time as well. I got to level 20 a couple of hours before the end so reckon i can afford to lose a little xp.

Quality game!

dave


----------



## dlx1 (May 6, 2009)

how many hours K&A ?

top right or left of were you save/load part of game (in Fallout3)


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

not sure, where can i find out? had a quick look in the stats section but didnt see anything.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2009)

I've just downloaded the final expansion.  Why don't you try that Dave?  It allows you to go to 30 and also carry on after the finish.

I've started a new character so am going to work my way up to it again...


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

yeah i will in a month or so, didn't have the anchorage pack either so theres plenty of replay value.

I was really hoping to have a chance to take on that massive thng that clears a path for you or something.

gta is feeling very neglected though so i will have to show that some love.


dave


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 8, 2009)

i played this for ~7 hours today, it was fascinating how differently it played out 2nd time around. but need a break for a couple of days now, am dreaming of gecks and pip-boys......


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2009)

I'm on my 2nd playthrough - still have no DLC installed (boo, hiss  ) - I'm going for an attempt at complete exploration before going too far in the main quest this time, I hit the level 20 max about a week ago (real time!) and most of my skills are maxed out.  I am enjoying The Reservist Rifle a great deal - one head shot from a distance is sufficient to dispatch most foes!  I maxed out my luck stat so am enjoying the benefits of very frequent critical strikes and exploding heads.


----------



## kained&able (May 15, 2009)

just retsrated on hard and am being a cunt, its a hell of lot harder now!

Less xp more enimes that can shoot better! means i'm actually having to save my game and go back to a bed quite regularly and stuff. Much much better.


dave


----------



## bmd (May 15, 2009)

I'm playing it on PS3 dave. 














Not really.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2009)

just downloading operation anchorage now - what's with the microsoft currency? the cheeky fuckers!


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> just downloading operation anchorage now - what's with the microsoft currency? the cheeky fuckers!


Don't get me started again, I've had a rant about games for windows live already 

I'm playing Anchorage at the moment and thoroughly enjoying it though, so it was worth the hassle of getting it


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2009)

just did operation anchorage - was very dissappointed - just a straight shoot em up, then all the outcasts tried to kill me at the end - there's not returning to the sim for more fun either - and i thought it increased your levels up to 30?


----------



## bmd (May 18, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> just did operation anchorage - was very dissappointed - just a straight shoot em up, then all the outcasts tried to kill me at the end - there's not returning to the sim for more fun either - and i thought it increased your levels up to 30?



That's the latest one, there's three add-ons of which Operation Anchorage was the first. If you buy all three you unlock 'Sucker' class which basically empties whatever bank account you used to buy the Ms points.


----------



## Epona (May 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> just did operation anchorage - was very dissappointed - just a straight shoot em up, then all the outcasts tried to kill me at the end - there's not returning to the sim for more fun either - and i thought it increased your levels up to 30?


It's Broken Steel that increases the level cap to 30 and continues after the main quest is finished.  I enjoyed Operation Anchorage tbh, I found it a nice change of pace to the main game.


----------



## kained&able (May 19, 2009)

does operation anchorages come into effect when your trying to find your daddy in that holosuite thingy?

trying to work out when i need to spend money and it saeems the more logical place.


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2009)

i dunno - surely it's best to squeeze what you can out of the first game before you move on to any dlc?
the pitt is much more fun BUT it has a bug - i dunno if it's fatal - it crashes just after a quest when you're supposed to be listening to a fella make a speech, but then he goes quiet and nothing happens and you can't leave.
i'm gonna have to back to a previous save but if it doesn't work this time i'm gonna kick the telly in


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2009)

Epona said:


> It's Broken Steel that increases the level cap to 30 and continues after the main quest is finished.  I enjoyed Operation Anchorage tbh, I found it a nice change of pace to the main game.



did the outcasts come and try to kill you just after you've gone into the armoury at the end of the quest?


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> did the outcasts come and try to kill you just after you've gone into the armoury at the end of the quest?



yes.


----------



## Epona (May 19, 2009)

Spoiler: outcasts



A couple of the outcasts object to you being allowed to take stuff from the armoury and mutiny - it's not easy to actually catch the conversation if you've already moved into the room to start looting the goodies, and a fight will break out amongst the outcasts.  They only all go hostile if you accidentally shoot one of the friendlies in the ensuing battle.


----------



## bmd (May 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> does operation anchorages come into effect when your trying to find your daddy in that holosuite thingy?
> 
> trying to work out when i need to spend money and it saeems the more logical place.
> 
> ...



Nah, when you buy it you get a radio broadcast that natters on about it and a place pops up on your map. Not sure if you can go straight there or from the nearest place you've been to. If I'm paying I want a fuckin chauffeur tbh.


----------



## Epona (May 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> does operation anchorages come into effect when your trying to find your daddy in that holosuite thingy?
> 
> trying to work out when i need to spend money and it saeems the more logical place.
> 
> ...


No you can install and play it at any time, it's a side quest rather than a part of or extension to the main quest and takes place at a new location.  Once you've installed it you will receive a message about a new radio signal within the first 5 minutes of play (or if starting a new game when you have finished Escape!  Same with The Pitt.  Broken Steel raises your level cap to 30 and adds quests after the end of the main quest allowing you to continue your game.

BUT (on the PC at least) you have to be playing a game logged into Games for Windows LIVE in order to use any of the DLC.  This completely flummoxed me as I'd not even bothered installing it prior to getting the DLC.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 24, 2009)

I got this. I got it on Staurday Lunchtime and feel like I have timewarped to Sunday... I had to turn it off incase I miss the whole Bank Holiday!!

It's excellent tho


----------



## kained&able (May 24, 2009)

blowing up megaton is fun!


I'm being such a cock this time round its great!

Bout time i got paid for taking all these scanevgers and good people out though. Do i have to wait for the perk? 


dave


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> blowing up megaton is fun!
> 
> 
> I'm being such a cock this time round its great!
> ...


Level 14 I think for the Contract Killer (or conversely, Lawbringer) perk.

I just can't bring myself to play it as a bad guy, I ought to give it a go at least once though, even if it does make me feel unclean 



Spoiler: blowing up Megaton



The apartment in Tenpenny towers is much much nicer than the Megaton shack though, they have shiny clean loos too, I find the dirty loos quite stomach churning, so maybe I should use that as an incentive on my next run through it!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 26, 2009)

Anyone having stability problems with this on the PC? I have ahd to re-install it several times, usually it crashes on loading or wont start. Sometimes its fine. I de-fragged the hard drive and that helped.. for a bit


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Anyone having stability problems with this on the PC? I have ahd to re-install it several times, usually it crashes on loading or wont start. Sometimes its fine. I de-fragged the hard drive and that helped.. for a bit


Not really had any problems, it's crashed a couple of times but that's in many many hours of play, which I consider great performance for a PC!  Have you got the most recent patch?  I'm running it with 3GHz cpus (2x), 2Gb RAM, and 512Mb video card.  It doesn't run well on minimum spec, in fact it wouldn't run on my last PC at all.

Minimum System Requirements: 
Windows XP/Vista
1GB system RAM (XP)/ 2GB system RAM (Vista) 
2.4 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 or equivalent processor
Direct X 9.0c-compliant video card with 256MB RAM (NVIDIA 6800 or better/ATI X850 or better) 

Recommended System Requirements: 
Intel Core 2 Duo processor
2GB system RAM 
Direct X 9.0c-compliant video card with 512MB RAM (NVIDIA 8800 series, ATI 3800 series)


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 26, 2009)

My spec just about exceeds the minimum. Defragmenting the HD really helps. I found this which I will put into practice later:

http://www.tweakguides.com/Fallout3_1.html


----------



## bmd (May 26, 2009)

Just started playing it on PC and it's quite a lot better than the 360 in the graphics dept. The draw distance is huge and there's a lot more detail in the world.

Playing meleé with negative karma, hopefully.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 26, 2009)

I've been 2 shotting super mutants with my deathclaw.. the wimps!!


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2009)

Glad to hear you've been able to play it OK!

Never gone the close combat route myself (except when it becomes a necessity of course) so I must try that at some point.  I like the stealth/sniper route - pick them off from a distance without the use of VATS and before they even know you're there.  It's fun looking through your scope watching raiders the size of ants (er.. normal ants, not giant ones) run around in a blind panic


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 27, 2009)

Sixty hours in and I've just about hit level 18.

Mirelurks really don't like the Shishkebab


----------



## kained&able (Jun 14, 2009)

Its amazing how much stuff i missed the first time round.

Didn't do the nuke cola challenge, find the oasis, find that weeird almost doom like ghoul cult thingy in the caves under that factory, didn't find any bobble heads.

Have found at least 7 new locations on the map, found the medic prototype armour, cleaned out that massive train yard raider camp etc etc etc.

i thought it was a huge game last time but now realised i didn't do half the game!


I have yet to even start the main quest! or bother with down town dc yet.

dave


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 14, 2009)

yep, i've been thinking exactly the same second time around, there's so many new things as well as completely different ways of doing things that it makes repeating the game very rewarding. top top console game imo, not sure what to try next cos i think it will disappoint compared to this.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 17, 2009)

saw this link, and was immediately tempted to fire up fallout again
http://www.reddit.com/tb/8te5p
(photographs of abandoned places in the World)


----------



## tommers (Jun 18, 2009)

ohmyliver said:


> saw this link, and was immediately tempted to fire up fallout again
> http://www.reddit.com/tb/8te5p
> (photographs of abandoned places in the World)



that's brilliant.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2009)

I must admit I haven't touched this since the start, every time I have a time to play these days I just haven't the patience for a long session on one game, especially an rpg...might be time to eBay it...


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 8, 2009)

oh and it would seem that Fallout is now part of the Live Action Role Play thing, well ok in Russia at least. 

http://translate.google.com/transla...al.com/18969.html?&sl=ru&tl=en&history_state0


----------



## Epona (Jul 8, 2009)

ohmyliver said:


> oh and it would seem that Fallout is now part of the Live Action Role Play thing, well ok in Russia at least.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...al.com/18969.html?&sl=ru&tl=en&history_state0


How wrong is it of me to think that looks like fun?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 8, 2009)

Finished the main story line a couple of weeks back and like others was left a little bit  at the ending.

So many places left to explore and weapons to build...

Just downloaded one of the expansion packs so hopefully can go on and explore the places left unexplored.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2009)

More DLC to come, this time with aliens! 

http://gamesblog.ugo.com/games/fallout-3-mothership-zeta-screens-first-look


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 15, 2009)

not for the ps3


----------



## kained&able (Jul 15, 2009)

i need to buy the first two dlc packs still. whats the cheapest way?


dave


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jul 16, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i need to buy the first two dlc packs still. whats the cheapest way?
> 
> 
> dave



Back up copy


----------



## Erich Zann (Aug 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> not for the ps3



Not true (anymore)
http://fallout.bethsoft.com/eng/home/pr-051909.php


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2009)

*sob*

I was so excited buying this. I'd got Oblivion and played it a bit and was all 'ugh, I can't be bothered', but I had higher hopes for Fallout. Pah. I was wrong. I guess I just don't get it. I'm getting practically zero reward for anything I'm doing, evil things are really difficult to kill, I use up all my stimpacks, my dog died by treading on a landmine in Minefield (I went back and reloaded and told him to stay the fuck where he was and not follow). Third person is stupid and thoroughly pointless, clunky, and stupid. 

I just don't get it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2009)

get a walkthrough!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> get a walkthrough!



It's an option, I want to make it work since so many people love it. I am dubious of having to have my laptop on next to me guiding me through everything though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2009)

that's how i do it!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> that's how i do it!



 I'll give it a go. Tbf I jumped straight in and hoped for the best. And didn't find it  I'll have a look around online for a little help.

See, this keeps happening. I get immersed in a totally ace game and whatever comes next never lives up to it.

I spent hours playing and loving GTA IV, tried Saints Row 2 after it and hated it and got all maudlin.

I spent ages playing Fable II, really enjoyed it, tried Oblivion after it and hated it and got all maudlin.

I spent hours loving Mass Effect, tried Fallout 3 after it and hated it and got all maudlin.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 28, 2009)

the dog is really really shit. Like really really shit. I ended up shooting him. Was quite satisfying.

evil things are hard??? you using vats? Other then about 3/4 enemies most of em are fairly weak unless you charge into the middle of lots of enemies at once.

Fucking scorpions piss me off a lot more then they should though

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Portal:Fallout_3

walk throughs dont really exist as theres no set route through but this is the best resouce. I may have used it a few times when i have gotten lost.


dave


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 29, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'll give it a go. Tbf I jumped straight in and hoped for the best. And didn't find it  I'll have a look around online for a little help.
> 
> See, this keeps happening. I get immersed in a totally ace game and whatever comes next never lives up to it.
> 
> ...


learn how to play fps style (it's quite intuitive and straight forward). realise that you need to give it time. i really really rate this game, you feel like you have proper choices and you can be good or evil (or indifferent even) and it makes a difference to what goes one.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 30, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> *sob*
> 
> evil things are really difficult to kill,



I did find it a bit tricky at first until I'd levelled up a bit. Think the key is to make sure you have a good small guns skill from the beginning. I found the raiders in the school or the mega-mart near Megaton good for getting some fairly easy experience points near the beginning.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2009)

that was the first thing i found (without the walkthrough)


----------



## Epona (Sep 21, 2009)

So anyone else got the latest (and final) two DLC releases?  The release dates sort of passed me by, when I recently reinstalled Fallout 3 after a hard drive failure I realised there was more official stuff out already 

Just spent a lot of time playing through Point Lookout, which I really rate - out of the DLC I've tried so far (still not done the alien one, I'm off to do that next) it's the best so far, a fair portion of new land to explore with quite a different look and feel than the Capital Wasteland, I enjoyed the quests as they weren't so clear cut in terms of good/evil routes to follow.  There was something about it that reminded me of visiting West Wittering in mid January 

Still playing this in between Morrwind and Oblivion - when I get a bit bored with one of them I put it down for a while then come back to it later and see what there is new to add.  Quite tempted by the GTS (Global Travel System) Reykjavik mod, a trip to Iceland might make a nice change of scene!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 21, 2009)

It's a crying shame M$ won't let developers put out mod tools for 360 games.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 26, 2009)

Started playing this 2 weeks ago, loving it now.   Haven't played a game for ages.  Didn't find a dog, though.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 19, 2009)

Bought this a few days ago.
Suggested by a friend and i read large parts of this thread before purchase.
After a difficult start,information overload i guess,i'm getting the hang of it now.
It's utterly addictive,brilliant game.

(Does crash occasionaly on XBox360.)


----------



## kained&able (Oct 19, 2009)

Umm downloadable content right.

If i found somewhere to download it from on my pc and chucked it on my 360's hardrive, is there any copy protection to get round?

Ses yeah it crashed on me every so often as well, I changed my saved game settings to every time i travel anywhere, autosave, to combat this.


dave


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 20, 2009)

Ummm...downloadable content ?
(Not sure what you are asking K&A.)
There is lots of downloadable content available on XBox360 for this game much of which i believe is exclusive.

Yep i have auto save on same settings as you.

The crashing is only a minor probem and it seems to have settled down now.

Having read about it in various places it nearly stopped me buying the game but having played it now (non stop for past few days) and got hooked,i can forgive it crashing now and then.

It's a buggy game (forgive the pun) but again willing to forgive it because although it's still early days in this game for me i think Fallout3 has to be a strong contender for "Best Game Ever."

The Wiki/Fallout link you provided in post 654 is brilliant.
When i'm not playing the game i'm reading stuff from that link,often doing both 
(It's added hugely to my enjoyment of the game.)

Can't help with regards to your question about copy protection.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 20, 2009)

im asking how hard is it to get the dlc for free. Im tight.


dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> im asking how hard is it to get the dlc for free. Im tight.



I have no idea dave.  Try it.  See what happens.  And then you can tell us.


----------



## golightly (Oct 20, 2009)

There are torrents for Fallout 3 dlc.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 20, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> Started playing this 2 weeks ago, loving it now.   Haven't played a game for ages.  *Didn't find a dog*, though.



I have just found it !
It's friendly,makes a change !,and it seems to be able to do things,i think.

(PM me if you want it's location.)


----------



## kained&able (Oct 20, 2009)

you'll have killed it by tomorrow. Useless fucking thing 

always getting lost it is and then running straight into a load of enemies, hate him.


dave


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> you'll have killed it by tomorrow. Useless fucking thing
> 
> always getting lost it is and then running straight into a load of enemies, hate him.
> 
> ...



It's the dog Lassie should have been

"whats that, boy?   you've found some drugs?"


----------



## kained&able (Oct 20, 2009)

except timmy would have been stuck down the well for 4 hours while dog meat gets fucking lost and then randomly comes back with 3 shotgun shells rather then anything actually useful.

I really fucking hated dogmeat. Twas a good plan but so badly realised. Unless you stayed still for 5 mins while he went off for a scavenge he was pointless.

I only liked one companion and that was that double hard super mutant you befriend towards the end.(that isn't a spolier right?), the rest of em can fuck right off, I ride alone.


dave


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> except timmy would have been stuck down the well for 4 hours while dog meat gets fucking lost and then randomly comes back with 3 shotgun shells rather then anything actually useful.
> 
> I really fucking hated dogmeat. Twas a good plan but so badly realised. Unless you stayed still for 5 mins while he went off for a scavenge he was pointless.
> 
> ...



I never found that, I'd say find me some drugs, and Dogmeat would wander off and come back with either booze or drugs in a couple of minutes*. 

Handy for little Timmy's wake, see. 

He was useful when you'd been in some furious firefight in the dark, and couldn't find the bodies to loot, and you could just follow him to the body.  But if your not near anything then he would have taken aaagggess to come back with what ever you asked him to get back. 

Had that Jerico in Megaton as an npc companion on the evil walkthrough, smoked if you gave him fags, and bitched about cigarettes being hard to find, and swore like a trooper... useful as a sort of walking backpack...   

*note time may vary, check location for signs of recent deaths, and/or habitation.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah i know the bloke you mean, he might have been cool, when i was evil though he met with a rather unfortunate accident well before i was evil enough to recruit him.

When i was evil all i did was level up the required skill  to cause said accident straight away. I think i'd only even done one of the supply shacks girls missions by that point. Good times.

Everyone must die!!!!! |Especially those vampire fucks, taking them out was huge ammouts of fun.


dave


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> When i was evil all i did was level up the required skill  to cause said accident straight away. I think i'd only even done one of the supply shacks girls missions by that point. Good times.
> 
> 
> dave



lucky she turns into a ghoul after you forfill your part of Mr Burke's interesting business arrangement, and you can complete the missions.  Never did do the 'talk her out of writing the book' to get the dreamcrusher perk.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> except timmy would have been stuck down the well for 4 hours while dog meat gets fucking lost and then randomly comes back with 3 shotgun shells rather then anything actually useful.
> 
> I really fucking hated dogmeat. Twas a good plan but so badly realised. Unless you stayed still for 5 mins while he went off for a scavenge he was pointless.
> 
> ...



true true true. best off on your own.
one of the reasons i didn't like left4dead was cos you had 3 other people to take care of. it was well annoying.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 24, 2009)

My Dogmeat had just had it's first kill ! A Super Mutant no less.
(Admittedly i had crippled it but Dogmeat was in there to finish him off.)

I usually leave him at home and just take him out hunting around Megaton.

You can use the "wait option",similar to sleep,when you send him off to look for something.

Dogmeat can find weapons in safes and containers that are locked very hard.
Although you may need to ask him several times if there are several weapons near by and i think he goes for the easiest first.

I have really got into this game,playing it non stop after initially finding it difficult.I have an informed opinion on it now.

It is the best game EVER.

So addictive.

(I'm playing it with very good Karma and feel like a cross between Jesus and Clint Eastwood.)

When i complete this game i know i will want to play again.
(Evil style.)

A friend,who had played the game before and sold his copy,came over and showed me how to play it when i first had it and was struggling.
He enjoyed it so much that the next day he went out and bought a new copy,repackaged,for his PS3 which has all the game extensions/add ons,included on the disk.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 24, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> My Dogmeat had just had it's first kill ! A Super Mutant no less.
> (Admittedly i had crippled it but Dogmeat was in there to finish him off.)
> 
> 
> ...



fuck me didn' know that.  So you have him nicking stuff out of armouries. cool

and your a jedi knight Leran your star wars.



dave


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 11, 2009)

Just finished this brilliant game.

YES !


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 11, 2009)

Me too. Need to play again trying not to die once, or only using pistols or something.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2009)

i want to try with no guns, go ninja.


dave


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 12, 2009)

Just completed it a la good guy, saved the world.

Found one whole bobblehead, too.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 12, 2009)

I have 3/4 of em found in my current game i think.


dave


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 12, 2009)

I want to play it again but I'd rather have a different experience...is going evil the best way or are there more interesting ways.   Not sure I want to spend £40 on the addons.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 12, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> I want to play it again but I'd rather have a different experience...*is going evil the best way *or are there more interesting ways.   Not sure I want to spend £40 on the addons.



That's what i intend to do.
Last time i looked the add ons where cheaper on download.

Finished the game with one Bobblehead left uncollected but thankfully completing the game did not overwrite my last game save.
So if i can get out of the last location i will go and get it for the achievement.

Lots of side missions that i have not done because i was playing with good karma.
I'm going to play it really bad next time eating human flesh the lot !

For me this game gets a Spinal Tap score ......11 out of 10.


Just an added point.

I think the star of this game is the Capital Wasteland.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 13, 2009)

Bugger !

Just checked.
Cannot leave final location....doors sealed behind me.
19 Bobbleheads and OUT.

My own fault....it will encourage me to be ultra mean when i restart game.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2009)

Epona said:


> So anyone else got the latest (and final) two DLC releases?  The release dates sort of passed me by, when I recently reinstalled Fallout 3 after a hard drive failure I realised there was more official stuff out already
> 
> Just spent a lot of time playing through Point Lookout, which I really rate - out of the DLC I've tried so far (still not done the alien one, I'm off to do that next) it's the best so far, a fair portion of new land to explore with quite a different look and feel than the Capital Wasteland, I enjoyed the quests as they weren't so clear cut in terms of good/evil routes to follow.  There was something about it that reminded me of visiting West Wittering in mid January !


so anyone else tried out any of the DLC for Fallout 3? any opinions as to which to try most welcome as i fancy d/ling one to keep me busy until the missus buys me a new game.


----------



## JE:5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> That's what i intend to do.
> Last time i looked the add ons where cheaper on download.
> 
> Finished the game with one Bobblehead left uncollected but thankfully completing the game did not overwrite my last game save.
> ...



I am playing it as a completely evil bastard and it's pretty tough because you have bounty hunters after you ALL the time, so if you are running low on ammo and stimpacks and travelling to a destination you haven't discovered yet it can be a bit of a nightmare.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 9, 2009)

JE:5 said:


> I am playing it as a completely evil bastard and* it's pretty tough because you have bounty hunters after you ALL the time*, so if you are running low on ammo and stimpacks and travelling to a destination you haven't discovered yet it can be a bit of a nightmare.



Ha,ha there you are !

Bring it on !

Needed a break from it after it dominated me.
Moreover,i hate the idea of starting again in that miserable stifling Vault 101.
(Just felt great when i got out of there and loved Megaton,still going to nuke it though......but they where my friends !)
I will take the sherifffs hat and Bobblehead before i detonate !

Still looking for a game to match this.

Just played the massively disappointing Mass Effect and have now moved onto Farcry 2.
(I like a decent Sandbox ! and bought Farcry 2,new,for £12,hope it grabs me.)

Still a bit sore about missing out on the 20th Bobblehead,my fault not the game.

Just don't want to go back into that Vault and start with a BB Gun.

But i will and when i get out i will fucking kill anything that moves !


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so anyone else tried out any of the DLC for Fallout 3? any opinions as to which to try most welcome as i fancy d/ling one to keep me busy until the missus buys me a new game.



Get Broken Steel. 

If you get just one DLC it should be that, mainly because it increases the level cap to 30... and you get to continue on after completing the main quest. 

I liked point break as well... mutant hillbillies, small sandboxish map, labotomised/treppanned hippies and a decent weapon that uses 10mm ammo


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 10, 2009)

ohmyliver said:


> Get Broken Steel.
> 
> If you get just one DLC it should be that, mainly because it increases the level cap to 30... and you get to continue on after completing the main quest.
> 
> I liked point break as well... mutant hillbillies, small sandboxish map, labotomised/treppanned hippies and a decent weapon that uses 10mm ammo


cheers, will check them out, i'm glad you said broken steel cos that was the one i fancied


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cheers, will check them out, i'm glad you said broken steel cos that was the one i fancied



From what i have heard,from a hardcore gamer that went out and re purchased this on PS3,after watching me play on Xbox360 and struggling with it.
(Check thread for validation of this ...eg previous reference to said poster.)
He got me into it,showed me how to play and as he did so i saw the gamer look in his eye.
Anyway, i was suprised when he knocked on my door a few days later having purchased a new Fallout 3 disk with all the updates...............(PS3)

Fuck me you really did enjoy reaquaintinting < if that's wrong i'm pissed and fuck it,
I know early morning..........
Point is i was such a Falllout 3 nutter and my first line of question was 
how did you get on with it ?
Played it for the updates.
And ?
They did not fix the glich on Zelda !


The spaceship thing he told me they choose not to do an update/fix.
Put me off.
Is that correct ?


----------



## creak (Dec 10, 2009)

JE:5 said:


> I am playing it as a completely evil bastard and it's pretty tough because you have bounty hunters after you ALL the time, so if you are running low on ammo and stimpacks and travelling to a destination you haven't discovered yet it can be a bit of a nightmare.



I played as a very very good character though and you got those Talon Mercs trying to kill you instead... seems the balance is somewhere in the middle, though they probably built in some other bunch to harass you even then! 

Did/does anyone get a little bored of killing the same kinds of enemies ALL the time though? There's only so many times I can come up against a super mutant, centaur or raider before it starts getting a little tiresome. I haven't actually finished the game yet, been making an effort to do every little side quest possible and to explore as much of the map as I can, in an effort to catch as much of the game as I can in the first (and tbh, probably only) play through- but still, that's the one thing that grates a bit.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 17, 2009)

creak said:


> I played as a very very good character though and you got those Talon Mercs trying to kill you instead... seems the balance is somewhere in the middle, though they probably built in some other bunch to harass you even then!
> 
> *Did/does anyone get a little bored of killing the same kinds of enemies ALL the time though? *There's only so many times I can come up against a super mutant, centaur or raider before it starts getting a little tiresome. I haven't actually finished the game yet, been making an effort to do every little side quest possible and to explore as much of the map as I can, in an effort to catch as much of the game as I can in the first (and tbh, probably only) play through- but still, that's the one thing that grates a bit.



I didn't mind the Raiders......"Hiding,just like a little bitch !"

The Scorpians fucked me off however,too many of them.
The only things i was ever scared of encountering and they still have my respect was the Deathclaws.

I thought there was a good variety of inhabitants of the Wasteland.
(And sometimes they would fight each other.)


----------



## kained&able (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah hayed scorpians. They are bare annoying, not worth wasting a decent gun on but they take far to long to kill.

Death claws i always had the alien blaster in my kit for them. Only time i ever used it i think oh and that super huge super mutant.



dave


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Started this again from start, Dam it slow pace getting caps for weapons.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 21, 2009)

Scorpions, mirelurks...shish-kebab. 

End of.  (literally)


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 21, 2009)

Death-Claws...they love going in a straight line so 3 mines and a flamethrower sort it out.  (Darts if you have them)


----------



## dylans (Dec 21, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Yeah hayed scorpians. They are bare annoying, not worth wasting a decent gun on but they take far to long to kill.
> 
> Death claws i always had the alien blaster in my kit for them. Only time i ever used it i think oh and that super huge super mutant.
> 
> ...



land mines and flame thrower for death claws.


----------



## dylans (Dec 21, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> Death-Claws...they love going in a straight line so 3 mines and a flamethrower sort it out.  (Darts if you have them)



yup


----------



## treelover (Jan 3, 2010)

Just got this on PC, too many CTD's, graphics poor, reminds me of Ironstorm, animation of main character is stilted and weird, not sure if i will continue.Though it does have real atmosphere, etc .


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

treelover said:


> Just got this on PC, too many CTD's, graphics poor, reminds me of Ironstorm, animation of main character is stilted and weird, not sure if i will continue.Though it does have real atmosphere, etc .



You think the graphics are poor?


----------



## treelover (Jan 3, 2010)

yes, they are incredibly detailed, granted, but the textures are not very good and imo, they often seem 2D. I have used Neil MC texture mod and still I think they are below par


----------



## kained&able (Jan 3, 2010)

treelover said:


> Just got this on PC, too many CTD's, graphics poor, reminds me of Ironstorm, animation of main character is stilted and weird, not sure if i will continue.Though it does have real atmosphere, etc .




your playing it in third person aren't you! That is a mistake.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

what sort of nob plays this in 3rd person?


----------



## creak (Jan 3, 2010)

Third person is handy for peeking round corners without exposing yourself, though


----------



## kained&able (Jan 3, 2010)

treelover, i reckon.

He is right though the animation does look stilted and weird. I have noticed this on the three occasions i accidentally hit the change perspective button on my controller.


dave


----------



## treelover (Jan 3, 2010)

actually i alternate, fucking noob indeed,how old are you Revo?


----------



## treelover (Jan 3, 2010)

anyway, its crashed again, fail


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

treelover said:


> anyway, its crashed again, fail



It's a buggy but brilliant game.
(Stick with it.)

I have yet to replay it,nasty style.

Pre occupied with the stunning Assassins II


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

treelover said:


> actually i alternate, fucking noob indeed,how old are you Revo?



I called you a nob not a n00b.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

I think a large part of the appeal of Fallout 3 is that you play it anyway you fucking like.

Even if you choose to hide like a little bitch !

"I can hear you ! "


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 3, 2010)

Right. I've had this game for a year now and I'm about 15 hours in.  Should be finished by 2015! Just found that kids dead dad in THEM. I've found a shack key. Is that for the locked builting in Megaton?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2010)

treelover said:


> actually i alternate, fucking noob indeed,how old are you Revo?



Somewhere between 12 and 16?


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Somewhere between 12 and 16?



For the last time I asked 'what sort of nob would play in 3rd person' not n00b.

Also I've saw your Kill Death ratio on MW2


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 3, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Just found that kids dead dad in THEM. I've found a shack key. Is that for the locked builting in Megaton?


no.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2010)

revol68 said:


> For the last time I asked 'what sort of nob would play in 3rd person' not n00b.
> 
> Also I've saw your Kill Death ratio on MW2



Yup this proves it, only a kid would bang on about it like that.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 5, 2010)

Rumours are surfacing about Fallout: New Vegas
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=230645
but these I suspect are just rumours


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 7, 2010)

Started again, as I'd said, trying to be evil but couldn't do it so I'm trying to be practically saintly this time.

I've found so many things 2nd time around it's unbelievable. 

And the addon pack for PS3, I bought the Game of the Year edition from the Game web site...£29.99!  Ordered Monday, came today.  Same thing in the shop? £45.   So now I've got all 5 packs. 

Killed all those fucking slavers in Paradise Falls.   I didn't like them.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 7, 2010)

Quick question.

How do you get into the armoury in megaton (without breaking in obv)?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 7, 2010)

someone was saying you can use that shit excuse of a dog to raid it for ammo.

I never found a way in other then picking the lock.


dave


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 7, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Quick question.
> 
> How do you get into the armoury in megaton (without breaking in obv)?



Megaton's Sheriff has the key, you can pick pocket him, or if you dob mr Burke in, Burke will shoot him, and you can get the key off him that way. 

But if anyone sees you going into the armoury you'll turn the whole town hostile.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 7, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> Megaton's Sheriff has the key, you can pick pocket him, or if you dob mr Burke in, Burke will shoot him, and you can get the key off him that way.
> 
> But if anyone sees you going into the armoury you'll turn the whole town hostile.



Ahh. Burke shot the sheriff and I robbed his body of all his possessions ages ago. I may have the key somewhere! I've gotta head back there soon to defuse that bomb and get my shack.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 8, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Ahh. Burke shot the sheriff and I robbed his body of all his possessions ages ago. I may have the key somewhere! I've gotta head back there soon to defuse that bomb and get my shack.



Not really worth it I think, you'll either have to quickly hack the computer or kill the robot in there (if he gets out of the shack, he'll dob you in to the rest of the town)... you'll get a shot gun, and a scoped revolver and possibly an energy weapon.... 

I'd go and rob the safe in the 'Republic' of Dave for the unique hunting rife instead


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> Not really worth it I think, you'll either have to quickly hack the computer or kill the robot in there (if he gets out of the shack, he'll dob you in to the rest of the town)... you'll get a shot gun, and a scoped revolver and possibly an energy weapon....
> 
> I'd go and rob the safe in the *'Republic' of Dave *for the unique hunting rife instead



Funny place to go.
But it's at the edge of the map.
Difficult for a newbie to get to.
But worth a visit.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 8, 2010)

the armoury in that masssive ship place is well worth a raid as well.

Nothing that bling in it but more ammo then you will ever need, ever.


dave


----------



## Scaggs (Jan 21, 2010)

I hate most computer/console games and I thought I’d never play anything on the Playstation other than Grand Theft Auto. When I looked at this thread I decided to give Fallout 3 a go and now I’m hooked.  It’s a brilliant game with atmosphere and great writing. It’s like being in a really cool film. There’s loads of humour too. On my latest attempt I’ve got Sergeant RL-3 as a companion.  He’s pretty good in a fight and has some funny lines (useful for carrying loads of loot too). We just wiped out hundreds of mercenaries at Fort Banister, only getting killed a couple of times. Every time I start a new game I find lots of new stuff.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 21, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Funny place to go.
> But it's at the edge of the map.
> Difficult for a newbie to get to.
> But worth a visit.


For the BobbleHead, yup.

By the way...none of your weapons are going to be worth shit when you get to Point Outlook.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> For the BobbleHead, yup.
> 
> By the way...none of your weapons are going to be worth shit when you get to *Point Outlook.*



That's an add on i take it ?
Have yet to replay this game,just don't fancy returning to Vault 101 and being shit at everything.
Still annoyed i completed the game with 19 BobbleHeads


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 22, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> For the BobbleHead, yup.
> 
> By the way...none of your weapons are going to be worth shit when you get to Point Outlook.



hmmm even the freed android's energy weapon? if I remember rightly, still good for bringing down mutated hillbillies...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 22, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> For the BobbleHead, yup.
> 
> By the way...none of your weapons are going to be worth shit when you get to Point Outlook.




not even alien blaster? I don't believe you.


dave


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 22, 2010)

How much ammo you got for that, Dave?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 22, 2010)

50 odd left i think. only ever used it against MASSIVE brute thingy and death claws.


dave


----------



## Erich Zann (Jan 26, 2010)

kained&able said:


> 50 odd left i think. only ever used it against MASSIVE brute thingy and death claws.
> 
> 
> dave




I've yet to get as far as the Deathclaws. Any tips for which weapons to use?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 26, 2010)

alien blaster or mine the fuck out of em.

Alien blaster is the way forward though.


dave


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 26, 2010)

just picked this up again after the severe disappointment of assassin's creed 2...and it was like meeting an old and trusted friend 

and i have new dlc to play as well....


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 26, 2010)

Erich Zann said:


> I've yet to get as far as the Deathclaws. Any tips for which weapons to use?



dart gun (and then something else when it's knocked out), a3-21's plasma rifle, alien blaster, xuanlong assault rifle, or best gun you've got whist running backwards shouting 'fuckfuckfuckfuck'

never really used the alien blaster as the ammo is so rare...


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 26, 2010)

kained&able said:


> alien blaster or mine the fuck out of em.
> 
> Alien blaster is the way forward though.
> 
> ...



bottlecap goodness for the mine win


----------



## Yetman (Jan 27, 2010)

Really getting into this now  Being a bastard as well


----------



## Erich Zann (Jan 27, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Really getting into this now  Being a bastard as well



I bought it the day it came out and then stopped playing it because my save game kept crashing and I got fucked off with the idea of having to go back to near the start (I know, I know), but picked it up again weekend before last and jsut bit the bullet and did it, glad I did now, great game. I've jsut done the 'waters of life mission' where Liam Neeson tops himself and it feels like there absolutely loads more to do. Can't wait to have another go tbh.


----------



## Erich Zann (Jan 27, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> dart gun (and then something else when it's knocked out), a3-21's plasma rifle, alien blaster, xuanlong assault rifle, or best gun you've got whist running backwards shouting 'fuckfuckfuckfuck'
> 
> never really used the alien blaster as the ammo is so rare...




Do they come at you in multiples, not sure my ticker could take it. The glowng ghouls are bad enough when they jump at you suddenly - yeah I know i'm a poof.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 27, 2010)

Erich Zann said:


> I bought it the day it came out and then stopped playing it because my save game kept crashing and I got fucked off with the idea of having to go back to near the start (I know, I know), but picked it up again weekend before last and jsut bit the bullet and did it, glad I did now, great game. I've jsut done the 'waters of life mission' where Liam Neeson tops himself and it feels like there absolutely loads more to do. Can't wait to have another go tbh.



Its creeping on me....all I want to do is play it for ages right now 

I killed Billy in Megatron, so might have to take out the little girl when I get her alone. I just told some kid I'm gonna help him find his dad (though I cant find the bloody house he's on about  by the sign/diner) but will probably kill him too - its great being evil in a game where you have a proper choice


----------



## kained&able (Jan 27, 2010)

The house is like 10 ft in front of the diner to the left(facing away from diner), next to this weird shack thing.

It is the first house!  It is a fun little side quest that one, shooting ants gets hectc.


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2010)

it's a shame you can't murder children


----------



## Yetman (Jan 27, 2010)

kained&able said:


> The house is like 10 ft in front of the diner to the left(facing away from diner), next to this weird shack thing.
> 
> It is the first house!  It is a fun little side quest that one, shooting ants gets hectc.
> 
> ...



Cheers! Just got there and have spent some time picking out raiders in the crazy mart or whatever its called 

I'm defo gonna blow up megaton. After robbing the shit out of it obv.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 27, 2010)

you can sell em to slavers and let super mutants murder em though which is almost as good.


dave


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 27, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Its creeping on me....all I want to do is play it for ages right now
> 
> I killed Billy in Megatron, so might have to take out the little girl when I get her alone. I just told some kid I'm gonna help him find his dad (though I cant find the bloody house he's on about  by the sign/diner) but will probably kill him too - its great being evil in a game where you have a proper choice



you can't kill him, but you can sell him into slavery...  you need to talk to someone in paradise falls, if I remember rightly


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2010)

kained&able said:


> you can sell em to slavers and let super mutants murder em though which is almost as good.
> 
> 
> dave



i was talking generally, not just about fallout3


----------



## Yetman (Jan 27, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i was talking generally, not just about fallout3





At least theres some sort of child exploitation going on. I was hoping to murder his father in front of him and make him eat the body. Not to survive, just so I could pull his now massive liver out and make pate out of it before finding his mum and wooing her with my sexy trousers and to-die-for pate


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 27, 2010)

Yetman said:


> At least theres some sort of child exploitation going on. I was hoping to murder his father in front of him and make him eat the body. Not to survive, just so I could pull his now massive liver out and make pate out of it before finding his mum and wooing her with my sexy trousers and to-die-for pate



there's a small town at the bottom edge of the map where that is their forte.  However chianti is so very hard to get hold of.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 9, 2010)

OK, now I’m back up and running can anyone help. Are there any side quests initiated in Rivet City?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 9, 2010)

Umm loads. 

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Rivet_city

is your friend.

Talking to abraham Washington reveals about the only really interesting one(other then stuff to do with that Hargreaves((??)) head of security thingy, who greats you when you first get there) though.


dave


----------



## futha (Feb 14, 2010)

I am interested in getting this game, will it matter I have never played the first 2? Will the plot make sense on its own?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2010)

most people haven't played the first two either - it's a stand alone title


----------



## kained&able (Feb 14, 2010)

i never played the first two and understood everything. might be some in jokes i missed but nowt important.


dave


----------



## futha (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 9, 2010)

*Head of State side quest question?*

Anyone remember how you finished the head of state quest. I've just met he slaves and offered to clear out the slavers from the Lincoln memorial bu when I go back to the slaves they say they're going meet me at the memorial but they never turn up.

Did you escort the slaves to the monument? I think they keep getting killed in the capital wastes. Escorting them will take AGES!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think you have to escort them back. I think you might just have to wait around a while. I seem to remember trying to walk back with them and they kept getting killed so I simply fast travelled and mooched around a bit.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I don't think you have to escort them back. I think you might just have to wait around a while. I seem to remember trying to walk back with them and they kept getting killed so I simply fast travelled and mooched around a bit.



That's what I thought but they say the'll be there in six hours and have not shown up 24 hours later.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> That's what I thought but they say the'll be there in six hours and have not shown up 24 hours later.


maybe they took the scenic route instead?!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 10, 2010)

I've decided to escort them all the way. It's very buggy though. I stayed a few hundred meters in front of them at all times to avoid them getting shot but a car blew up on the road and they got stuck behind it so I had to start again. Plenty of saves required! Just got to the outskirts of the city but I've started encountering heavy resistance from a bunch of Raiders. It seems you can tell them to wait though while you clear the path ahead before heading back to them.


----------



## Epona (Mar 10, 2010)

That quest is a bit buggy tbh, I've never escorted them but I recall one playthrough where they just didn't show up for days, I waited and when they did show up they started walking away away again!  When I reloaded from a save before they headed off, it worked fine the second attempt.  Also be warned - once they get to the monument, they won't go up the steps until you've cleared every last trap, mine, and grenade cluster from the area, including the path that runs around behind the monument.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 10, 2010)

They don't go to the memorial, they go to the metro exit down from it and wait there.


----------



## Epona (Mar 10, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> They don't go to the memorial, they go to the metro exit down from it and wait there.


They go to the memorial after you've met them at the metro station and spoken to them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2010)

play it hardcore style:


> http://i.imgur.com/UKqVz.jpg


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> maybe they took the scenic route instead?!



In deed they did. I decided to follow them and they head all over the place. After 2 hours of gameplay the silly twats are further away from their goal than when they started!


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> play it hardcore style:


----------



## kained&able (Mar 11, 2010)

how very worrying, i was pissed off you couldn't fuck that chick in the place where the lamplighters all fuck off to when the come of age.  It seemed like you should.

dave


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 11, 2010)

You know, it's encouraging that in this shallow age, there are still people take role-playing _seriously_.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You know, it's encouraging that in this shallow age, there are still people take role-playing _seriously_.



it might not be a very nice truth but it is his own.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 11, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> In deed they did. I decided to follow them and they head all over the place. After 2 hours of gameplay the silly twats are further away from their goal than when they started!



I fucking hate that mission, in the end i had to follow em and they are so shit and slow.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I fucking hate that mission, in the end i had to follow em and they are so shit and slow.
> 
> 
> dave



you dopey fucks, use the go to sleep function until they appear at the metro station.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 11, 2010)

they never turned up when i did it

dozy fucks, i killed them all 2nd time around, that'll learns em.


dave


----------



## Epona (Mar 11, 2010)

revol68 said:


> you dopey fucks, use the go to sleep function until they appear at the metro station.


That doesn't always work, as I previously mentioned that quest is seriously buggy.  If you went to the station and waited/slept and they turned up, you got lucky!


----------



## Silva (Mar 14, 2010)

I had cleared the monument before. I had to move to the metro station and wait about 20 hours before they arrived. It's apparently one of the most bugged quests in the whole game. 

I've picked out the game out of curiosity and to play it while watching the Winter Olympics, and got hooked very quickly - I have slightly over 50 hours of play, already have the first expansion waiting, and will probably buy the other one sooner or later. 



kained&able said:


> how very worrying, i was pissed off you couldn't fuck that chick in the place where the lamplighters all fuck off to when the come of age.  It seemed like you should.
> 
> dave



I don't have that much experience with the previous titles, but from what I recall, FO2 was much more... _seedy_ than 3. I remember getting in bed with some girl, get a shotgun marriage, take the girl to another settlement, put her turning tricks in the corner for extra cash, and then appear on a porn movie. Other than flirting with that girl and some innuendo with the hostess in Megaton, FO3 seems a lot milder when it comes to sex than 2. I guess the hot coffee stuff and it being a proper mainstream console title put some restrains on the stuff that could be included (of course, in typical american fashion, the bloody mess perk is perfectly fine ).


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 30, 2010)

55 hours in now and still really enjoying it. 6 bobbleheads found and still only on the Waters of Life main quest. I've pretty much sacked off my dad after completing the Tranquility lane simulation in favour of finishing off as many of the side quests as possible.

Currently just sorted out a peaceful solution to the Tenpenny Tower quest although I was tempted just to let all the Feral Ghouls in through the basement for the LOLs. Just got to go and tell the Ghouls they can stay now. Trying to keep my Karma as high as possible but it's a bit annoying that sometimes you've got no choice but to be bad. I failed the speech challenge to the two shop owners in Tenpenny Tower so had to rob their safes at night to get them to leave. Got loads of caps but lost Karma.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jun 1, 2010)

Finally finished this last week when I was off work for a week. What a great game! My wife brought it for me for Christmas 2008 so that must be some sort of record for the longest ever play through! 

Did all the side missions apart from the slaver one as I was trying to keep up my saintly status. Found all 20 Bobbleheads and maxed out the majority of my skills.

The only thing that was disappointing was the end imo. The last mission is graphically very impressive but there isn't really anything to do. I was hoping for an all out battle with the enclave but shot a couple of guys and lobbed a couple of Nuke grenades and that was that - game over. Also due to the abrupt ending I finished with a huge stockpile of heavy weapons which I was saving and never really used. 

I'm now toying with the idea of getting the game of the year addition with the five add ons which adds about 20 hours all in.

Roll on New Vegas!!!


----------



## kained&able (Jun 2, 2010)

See you say you did all the side missions but i really really doubt it!

just got an hd tele so am goig to have to fire it back up!


dave


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jun 2, 2010)

All the named missions bar one. I did use a guide to check I hadn't missed any.  There are loads of non named quest like fixing the pipes in Megaton which you can do too but they're all quite minor.

I'm currently playing through again as a complete cunt just to waste a bit of time before I get my next game. It's a bit trickier on the quest front being evil as a lot of the quest overlap so you need to be careful about which order you do them in. On the plus side combat and bottle cap collecting is a lot easier so I've upped it from hard to very hard.


----------



## Epona (Jun 2, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> I'm now toying with the idea of getting the game of the year addition with the five add ons which adds about 20 hours all in.



I loved the addons, especially Point Lookout and the aliens one (the name escapes me!), IMO well worth getting.  I found they added quite a bit of game time for me, but I'm not one who likes to rush through and just get the quests done asap, I do a fair bit of pottering about chatting to friendly people and exploring all over.




			
				Chester Copperpot said:
			
		

> Roll on New Vegas!!!



Indeed.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2010)

playing this for the 3rd time, this time as a wicked bastard, and still finding completely new bits of the game, and the new lev.30 dlc and new monsters has taken it up another level.

what an utterly fantastic game.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 2, 2010)

Have just modded this up to the gills on the PC and it is still brilliant.

Fallout Wanderers edition and Marts Mutant mod are highly recommended - bring the wasteland to life and present a far deeper and more engaging challenge.


----------



## Cid (Aug 2, 2010)

This looks pretty promising...


----------



## treelover (Aug 4, 2010)

> Have just modded this up to the gills on the PC and it is still brilliant.




what other mods do you recommend, I've just used graphic updates uptill now, no gameplay ones


----------



## treelover (Aug 4, 2010)

'The only thing that was disappointing was the end imo. The last mission is graphically very impressive but there isn't really anything to do. I was hoping for an all out battle with the enclave but shot a couple of guys and lobbed a couple of Nuke grenades and that was that - game over. Also due to the abrupt ending I finished with a huge stockpile of heavy weapons which I was saving and never really used. '

thanks for the spoiler , chester, grrrrrr....


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2010)

you just quoted it, foo'
anyway, you can still use them by starting again


----------



## The Groke (Aug 4, 2010)

treelover said:


> what other mods do you recommend, I've just used graphic updates uptill now, no gameplay ones


 
Ok!

I too have used most of the graphical updates, but the ones I am using are:

Fallout, Wanderers Edition - Makes it harder, more involved. You have to really work at "survival" with food, water etc, it advances crafting and engineering, makes more of your chosen stats and makes it harder to become a master in everything but gives more benefit to your specialisations. Makes the days longer, improves the AI, changes the karma system, adds in a bunch of new items and drugs, changes the weapons balance and damage to make things more realistic and combat more deadly for all participants. Adds triage and different, more hardcore effects for limb damage - again for you and the enemies.
Has a different start and lets you set a background and profession which offers starting game bonuses and negative effects too.



Marts Mutant Mod: jazzes up all the wandering mobs - all of them become unique, both visually and in terms of hit-points an behaviours. Some people and beasts are cowards, others crazed killers. Some things will just ignore you and get on with their lives, others will pursue you aggressively. Adds new monsters, new AI behaviours, changes the way they spawn and roam across the land.



Weapon Mod Kits: Lets you customise weapons with sights, different ammo, grips etc and adds new weapons in the game.


I basically went through the top 10 or so all time best rated from here
http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/top/alltime.php

It can be a bit fiddly to get these mods to work - you will need to download the mod manager, FOSE and a few other bits as well as the various "compatibiltiy" patches that let FWE and MMM actually work together. 

Well worth the effort IMO.

Read the instructions carefully and you should be all right!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Aug 4, 2010)

treelover said:


> 'The only thing that was disappointing was the end imo. The last mission is graphically very impressive but there isn't really anything to do. I was hoping for an all out battle with the enclave but shot a couple of guys and lobbed a couple of Nuke grenades and that was that - game over. Also due to the abrupt ending I finished with a huge stockpile of heavy weapons which I was saving and never really used. '
> 
> thanks for the spoiler , chester, grrrrrr....



Opps - sorry about that. I thought I was the only person on the planet still playing through for the first time.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 4, 2010)

Have you lot ever been out with a girl?

(c) Peter Kay - phoenix Nights


----------



## tommers (Aug 4, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Have you lot ever been out with a girl?
> 
> (c) Peter Kay - phoenix Nights



13,616.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Have you lot ever been out with a girl?
> 
> (c) Peter Kay - phoenix Nights


 
pah..


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2010)

I've just started a new game.

I'm going ninja. No guns, or rockets etc. hand to hand weapons and grenades/mines only(i think anyway is this cheating??).
Should be a challenge! Took out a group of 4/5 raiders with just a baseball bat, which was a bit hard. But i'm only level 2.

dave


----------



## Epona (Sep 30, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Marts Mutant Mod: jazzes up all the wandering mobs - all of them become unique, both visually and in terms of hit-points an behaviours. Some people and beasts are cowards, others crazed killers. Some things will just ignore you and get on with their lives, others will pursue you aggressively. Adds new monsters, new AI behaviours, changes the way they spawn and roam across the land.


 
OMG I only just saw this.  Unfortunately my Fallout 3 disk has been MIA for the last few months and I haven't played in a while, but I HAVE been using "Mart's Monster Mod" for Oblivion which is absolutely fucking superb (seriously if anyone was bored with scaled encounters = easy combat and boring vanilla creatures/hostile NPC types in Oblivion then get MMM it truly transforms the game and makes it far more interesting and challenging, and adds a level of intelligence to creature/mob AI including some stuff that makes you wish there was a "run away, run away" button AND adds a huge variety (I think around 1400 different types) of creatures, dremora, and hostile NPCs to the game ranging from several types of rats - each with different individual hostility levels, although they'll all either ignore you or flee once you're stronger than they are unless they are in a large group; wolves will actually circle you like a pack - you engage in combat with one and another couple that were further away will circle around and attack from behind - various groups of NPCs such as berserkers, smugglers, different factions of necromancer, and you will sometimes come across groups of hostile NPCs doing battle with each other or with road patrols - and at the other end of the scale several types of giant and wyvern deep in the wilderness) and I am utterly confident that MMM for FO3 must be the same kind of brilliant.  When I find the DVD and reinstall the game this will be at the top of my list of mods I am sure.  Will almost certainly hit your FPS hard on lower end PCs though.


----------



## Epona (Sep 30, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I've just started a new game.
> 
> I'm going ninja. No guns, or rockets etc. hand to hand weapons and grenades/mines only(i think anyway is this cheating??).
> Should be a challenge! Took out a group of 4/5 raiders with just a baseball bat, which was a bit hard. But i'm only level 2.
> ...



Can you post up a screenie of your shattered corpse the first time you come up against a Supermutant Behemoth?  Please?  I want to see the inevitable result of you trying to punch it into submission!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Sep 30, 2010)

Epona said:


> Can you post up a screenie of your shattered corpse the first time you come up against a Supermutant Behemoth?  Please?  I want to see the inevitable result of you trying to punch it into submission!



Nah, three or four bottle cap mines and it's good night Vienna.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2010)

Epona said:


> Can you post up a screenie of your shattered corpse the first time you come up against a Supermutant Behemoth?  Please?  I want to see the inevitable result of you trying to punch it into submission!



also you get those invisible things later in the game which might prove useful for once.

dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2010)

fawkes died!  I didn't think that could happen.

I left him outside canterbury commons and I got a message saying he had died...  I went back to where I'd left him and there he was.  There was a deathclaw and 2 sentrybots about but I don't know if it was them that did it.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 1, 2010)

tommers said:


> fawkes died!  I didn't think that could happen.
> 
> I left him outside canterbury commons and I got a message saying he had died...  I went back to where I'd left him and there he was.  There was a deathclaw and 2 sentrybots about but I don't know if it was them that did it.


 
Deathclaws are deadly.
It was one of them,for sure.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 1, 2010)

Just started playing this properly on Xbox after a couple of forays when it first came out, on PC.

I love it  Lost most of my weekend to it. Couple of times where I've found myself running about a bit aimlessly trying to find the next step of a mission, but I've just moved onto another instead, works fine.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 1, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Just started playing this properly on Xbox after a couple of forays when it first came out, on PC.
> 
> I love it  Lost most of my weekend to it. Couple of times where I've found myself running about a bit aimlessly trying to find the next step of a mission, but I've just moved onto another instead, works fine.


 
I've put five or six hours into this after borrowing it from a friend. Thought I'd check it out after seeing the hype for New Vegas.

Very good isn't it


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 1, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> I've put five or six hours into this after borrowing it from a friend. Thought I'd check it out after seeing the hype for New Vegas.
> 
> Very good isn't it


 
Certainly is.

I think the PC version I played was a hacked copy of a pre-release version because it wasn't half as easy to play as this is.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 1, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Certainly is.
> 
> I think the PC version I played was a hacked copy of a pre-release version because it wasn't half as easy to play as this is.


 
Just wondering, can you up the difficulty level once you've started?

I just explored the old school which is close to Megaton...grim isn't the word!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, you can change it. I had to dropdown to easy to get past a couple of beasties on the way out of Marigold Station. Had no health left and wasn't about to start from scratch. I felt guty, mind.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

Following on from my "what should i play nextr thread" Mr. QofG's persuaded me to start on "Fallout 3". 

Was a bit wary, not because I didn't think it was a good game, but having watched Mr. QofG's play hundreds - literally! - of hours of it I kind of thought of it has 'his' game.

So glad I started it as I am loving it, really loving it! Escaping into the capital wasteland is a joy. Notched up about 20 hours already and I only started playing it on Sunday


----------



## tommers (Mar 10, 2011)

(((your marriage)))

I've just realised.  If you're "Queen of Goths" why isn't "Mr QofG's" "King of Goths"?  Or maybe just "King Goth"?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 10, 2011)

i just picked up a vinyl copy of the inkspots greatest hits, which includes "" on it, what a lovely tune that has so much association with this game after a few hundred hours....


----------



## Epona (Mar 10, 2011)

^ Definitely, it sends a shiver down the spine these days!

I wish I could find my Fallout 3 disk, fuck knows where it's gone, but I've been keen for ages to play it again with loads of mods installed.  Every time this thread gets a new bump I am reminded.  I might have to buy it again from Steam if it doesn't turn up soon, but what with having to buy a new telly I'm not going to have the cash handy for a while *sigh*.


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2011)

Am playing this for the first time now. Amazingly good fun.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm tempted to dig my 360 copy out of this and actually play some of it (got an hour or so in but couldn't play much at the time and never really went back to it) again...the DLC much be pretty cheap right now?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 12, 2011)

tommers said:


> (((your marriage)))
> 
> I've just realised.  If you're "Queen of Goths" why isn't "Mr QofG's" "King of Goths"?  Or maybe just "King Goth"?


 
If his claim to the title is through marriage only then he'd just be something like the Duke of Emos.


----------



## tommers (Mar 12, 2011)

Goth Consort.


----------



## moon (Nov 3, 2015)

So I now have a house, albeit a filthy one with a stinky toilet, plus a robot who refuses to give me water as his condenser needs time blah blah, but I need to sell the water so I can get fixed up by the doctor as my stupid gun is useless and even when I'm sneaking and invisible I cant steal anything at the supermarket because discarded trollies keep sticking to me, clattering as I move around in stealth mode.
I had to steal from my neighbours in order to get medical treatment..

I somehow ended up in a flooded metro station and sewer... what a nightmare, there were naked mole rats jumping up at my face, and mutant crab things chasing me through the tunnels, I got completely lost and ended up in a place controlled by super mutants.. I ran!

I had to read up on things, and will head to Springfield? Where I hope there is some loot as my Chinese sword and gun can only do so much.
Plus I need some landmines to take out the fire ants as those things don't stop coming.


----------



## Epona (Nov 3, 2015)

moon said:


> what a nightmare, there were naked mole rats jumping up at my face



I'll go tell them to put on some clothes


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 3, 2015)

i just got this last week, £6.99 with all DLC, but couldnt run it on win 10 to start with, but after installing Windows live its now working, and still as good as i remember from 5 years ago


----------

